# The Resident Evil Thread of Barry's One Liners



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

A thread where we can talk all about Resident Evil..



> *Resident Evil, known as Biohazard* (バイオハザード Baiohazādo?) in Japan, is a media franchise owned by the video game company Capcom. It was created by Shinji Mikami as a survival horror game series that was initiated with the eponymous PlayStation title Resident Evil in 1996. Since then, the game series has branched out to include action games, and has sold 46 million units as of September 2011.[1] The Resident Evil media franchise has been expanded to comic books, novels and novelizations, sound dramas, live-action and the computer-generated feature films, and a variety of collectibles, such as action figures and strategy guides.[2]



*Time line of release years*



> 1996 —
> — Resident Evil
> 
> 1997 —
> ...



Even tho I don't like the concept of ORC, still I put it in the thread for the Socom Fans.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Bland design? He was just a tyrant with a trenchcoat on.
> 
> All I know is he scared the fuck out of me when he smashed through the wall while I was playing as my sweet sweet Claire.



Exactly. The T-103 looked too plain. He didn't have the bizarre mutations that gave misshapen limbs or the bladed hands/arms. The trench-coat covers what made other tyrants like the T-001 - the exposed veins, wounds, organs. That's what made the tyrants look interesting. At least Nemesis, even with his bondage gear, still had the obvious mutations.

T-103 was just a large, grey-skinned man.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Exactly. The T-103 looked too plain. He didn't have the bizarre mutations that gave misshapen limbs or the bladed hands/arms. The trench-coat covers what made other tyrants like the T-001 - the exposed veins, wounds, organs. That's what made the tyrants look interesting. At least Nemesis, even with his bondage gear, still had the obvious mutations.
> 
> T-103 was just a large, grey-skinned man.



Plain huh? 



Yes, I'm an asshole.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Plain huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm an asshole.



We were talking T-103, not T-103R. 

And besides, only a tool uses the "Mr. X" name. Silly books.

You say T-103 or "Mr. X" you get this:



Though even T-103R is shit upon by T-001, T-002, even T-091.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> We were talking T-103, not T-103R.
> 
> And besides, only a tool uses the "Mr. X" name. Silly books.
> 
> ...






This was a T-103 killed by the US Army. 

I'm assuming the trenchcoat was used for infiltration.
I guess that would be effective during night, but during the day if anyone saw a 8 foot giant walking down the street I think they would know something is wrong.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> This was a T-103 killed by the US Army.
> 
> I'm assuming the trenchcoat was used for infiltration.
> I guess that would be effective during Night, but during the day if anyone saw a 8 foot giant walking down the street I think they would know something is wrong.



That's a T-103R.

T-103R is the mutated T-103 after taking significant damage and it has to regenerate causing the manifestation of mutated cells.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's a T-103R.
> 
> T-103R is the mutated T-103 after taking significant damage and it has to regenerate causing the manifestation of mutated cells.



It's only an R because of it getting shot to shit and then mutating.

I'm pretty sure Mr. X turned into an R version before he finally died too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

From which game is that screenshot of fucked up tyrant from?


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

From the second game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> It's only an R because of it getting shot to shit and then mutating.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Mr. X turned into an R version before he finally died too.



Making him, then, a T-103R. Not a T-103.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh you and your semantics.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

It's what I'm here for.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Hideki is that you? 

Nah, too much logic was used.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

How did you know?!

But no, really, if I was Hideki I'd still be whining about how Dante and Leon aren't pretty-boys anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

-RE0 was not garbage.
-Code Veronica is one of the best RE game in the series.
-RE6 Is not for the Horror/old school RE fans "clear as water"
-If you want old school RE Game, RE R is the solution.
-I am wondering if Capcom wants to divide the community.
-Chris part of the trailer is not that cool.
-I am going to buy this game but I know what I am getting.
- Horror days with RE games are gone "console wise".
-Krory has an opinion like everybody else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> He finally has a man-jaw and some stubble. Makes him look older and more badass.
> 
> @Malving - The RE crowd is already divided - this much has been made clear and why Capcom chose the obvious diversions with Revelations and ORC. I think RE6 intends to try and blend the too, which is why it's specifically being called a "dramatic horror experience," unlike a game like ORC which is just being called a TPS.


 Yeah I know, but Capcom is really sending the message with those games before it was mixed signals.. I have to admit I was shocked after watching RE6 trailer because I played RE R demo today and I was amazed by the path they took there, so I was like 85% sure that they will go the same way as RE R with RE6..  which of course I was wrong. I don't mind playing this style of RE game because I know what is bringing to the table.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Forgot to post a picture of Murphy:
> 
> 
> 
> Or...



Damn now I'm excited for RE6 and Downpour! 

Looks like a good year for horror! :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> James was fairly pretty....
> 
> I wonder how all this will play into Damnation.Dunno if anyone here even remembers but it's the CGI film Capcom has scheduled to come out this year and confirmed to star Leon.



You're trolling, right? 'cause James looked like a fat Kiefer Sutherland. Which is cool.

Maybe Henry, but still looked more manly.

But none of them look like a woman like Leon. Thank God Hideki doesn't have his way anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Damn now I'm excited for RE6 and Downpour!
> 
> *Looks like a good year for horror! *:33


How dare you?


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Action horror still counts.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you are not the only one. Looks sick, Leon is broken ones again, new dude looks cool and Chris is mad?



Broken? He looks to be the same as the others - if anything, Mr. 3 is more broken than anything.

And of course Chris is mad - Jill is dead.




The World said:


> Damn now I'm excited for RE6 and Downpour!
> 
> Looks like a good year for horror! :33



I'm really hyped for Downpour. Supposed to be more like SH2, a much more expansive town (since the town exploration hasn't been in the series since SH2), and they are also bringing back - which I'm most excited for - the puzzle difficulty setting. So you can change the actual game difficulty and the puzzle difficulty.

Since you have "objectives" (there are "side-quests" that can unlock a special weapon, menu options, or deeper story content that's optional), these fall into puzzle difficulty. On Easy, the game will flat-out tell you what to do. On Hard, the game will tell you an ambiguous objective like "Get out of Silent Hill" and you have to figure it all out on your own.

During the recent interview with the new play engine, the producer also said if he had to wager a guess (since people are concerned about it being combat heavy), he'd say it's about 30% combat, 70% puzzles, exploration, etc.

Shaping up to be a really sick title, the rain effects look great (as they should since how hard it rains dictates how many enemies or how hard they are will appear on the streets of the town and you need to go inside buildings to get away - you can try to fight them all, but it's not advised, which is why almost every building can now be entered through doors or windows as a means for you to run).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Btw I saw earlier in the thread, people debating the timeline of this game? wut? I though it was simple math lol..  I said Leon is broken because the fool is too good. lol


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Broken? He looks to be the same as the others - if anything, Mr. 3 is more broken than anything.
> 
> And of course Chris is mad - Jill is dead.
> 
> ...





They are still keeping that blinding fog? That and the radio white noise sent shivers down my spine, exploring the town.

I guess with a name like Downpour though, they will blinding rain and a creepy night time setting am I right? 

They need something like that for RE6. Some really creepy atmosphere.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm also excited because SH: Downpour is finally bringing back the tradition of naming streets in the city after horror icons.  And so far they seem to be remaining true to the symbolism that was always so heavy in Silent Hill and its monsters (they've shown two so far in focus - the most common and easiest one, a humanoid with hair and claws, called the "Screamer" that screams in a high-pitched voice, which is reference to the bells and alarms of the prison that plague Murphy, and they showed another brief one - the "Weeping Bat", a very tall creature that has its arms and shoulders scrunched in tight, presumed to be a reference of someone who has spent a lot of time in confined quarters - possibly like solitary confinement. The rain and water motif also plays into Murphy's backstory).

But I digress... this is the RE thread.

EDIT: Yeah, no more fog. Fun fact: The half the reason for the fog was actually to maintain space and help with coding. Foggy areas was less stuff they had to make. But it's replaced with rain. It doesn't always rain, though sometimes there's light rain, heavy rain, torrential downpour. It varies, seems to be random, and dictates enemy patterns. And so far it seems to be night-time settings only, yes.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

I always felt that Silent Hill was Resident Evil's biggest rival/competition in a genre that RE made and SH basically took over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Action horror still counts.


 that is a new genre


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

RE feels more like science-fiction any more. 

>Parasite Eve
>Survival Horror

wut?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> RE feels more like science-fiction any more.
> 
> >Parasite Eve
> >Survival Horror
> ...


 just saw it... Lmao!!!


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Also, although it was pretty action-packed, it's very easy to be under-armed in the Alone in the Dark current-gen title.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Man Eternal Darkness.. that game was so mean.. lol


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Also, Siren is trash and shouldn't even be considered something to play.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I never play Dino Crisis series... did I miss anything from that? also Siren? I played that ones and never went back..


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

It's been ages since I played Dino Crisis so I can't remember. I just remember it basically being exactly like Resident Evil except with dinosaurs.

D2 it's been a while for but I remember feeling over-powered in that. I mean you have a sub with infinite ammo. It was basically an RPG, just like PE.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

I remember Dino Crisis being fun as fuck

because it really was basically RE with Dinosaurs

and well Dinosaurs > Fucking zombies


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

I remember Dino Crisis to be hard as fuck.

Had to set that shit down to easy.........then came the puzzles....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

They should have continued that series

and instead of people fawning over wesker

we'd have people fawning over velociresker.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

COMPLETE GLOBAL FOSSILIZATION!


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> How dare you?



There is also The Last of us. Not a bad year at all.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Leon to me always seemed like the main guy, at least lead male in the series.



LOL, you female RE fans are funny.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, you female RE fans are funny.



To bad I am a heterosexual male, playing RE1 back when I was 7 I never thought of Chris as a main character, Jill always seemed like the canon one, they added in Chris so there would be a hard mode.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> To bad I am a heterosexual male, playing RE1 back when I was 7 I never thought of Chris as a main character, Jill always seemed like the canon one, they added in Chris so there would be a hard mode.


Both are considered main characters, and both paths can be considered canon.  Clearly, Capcom fixed this with RE: Remake and even cleared bit more with Umbrella Chronicles. Chris did find Rebecca Chambers in the Spencer Mansion, as it was the final ending for Resident Evil 0 where Rebecca did travel to the mansion after separating with Billy Coen.

And no way in hell Leon is considered lead male character in the RE series. People would think that way just because RE4 was such a popular game, and Leon was exposed to more audience compared to any other previous lead characters in the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> I always felt that Silent Hill was Resident Evil's biggest rival/competition in a genre that RE made and SH basically took over.



That's basically how it is. lol Or should say "was."

RE has really pulled ahead mainly thanks to SH falling like a stone in quality. 



Malvingt2 said:


> I never play Dino Crisis series... did I miss anything from that?



Watch this Let's Play of it.


All you missed was a lot of overdone puzzles and the absolute dumbest thing in survival horror history - respswning enemies in a game with very limited ammo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

Capcom finished off Dino Crisis series after that God-awful Dino Crisis 3. It didn't even dent the sales, they had to lay off most of the team and sealed the coffin on the series. They just decided to focus on one main survival-horror franchise, instead of two.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

> Both are considered main characters, and both paths can be considered canon. Clearly, Capcom fixed this with RE: Remake. Chris did find Rebecca Chambers in the Spencer Mansion, as it was the final ending for Resident Evil 0 where Rebecca did travel to the mansion after separating with Billy Coen.



It was just from a fan standpoint, I know both are canon but I never cared for Chris.



> And no way in hell Leon is considered lead male character in the RE series. People would think that way just because RE4 was such a popular game, and Leon was exposed to more audience compared to any other previous lead characters in the series.



RE2 was a lot more popular and well received then RE1, and oh look RE4 was also more well received and more popular then RE5. I wonder who was the main characters of those games?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> RE2 was a lot more popular and well received then RE1, and oh look RE4 was also more well received then RE5. I wonder who was the main characters of those games?


Implying Claire wasn't also one of the main character in RE2.

Since when the fuck does lead character has to do with popularity contest of each game? Those games were fun because of the game's mechanics and gameplay, not because of lead characters.

And RE4? Most of old school fans hated it, casual players loved it.

There are multiple lead characters in RE series. Deal with it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Implying Claire wasn't also one of the main character in RE2.
> 
> Since when the fuck does lead character has to do with popularity contest?
> 
> There are multiple lead characters in RE series. Deal with it.



This is male lead vs male lead, personally I always like the females in RE more then the males.

Anyways for some fan speculation and hope.

If 3rd guy ends up being Hunk its a day 1 purchase no questions asked. Also I think Sherry will make her Triumphant return as the one who cause all of this.



> And RE4? Most of old school fans hated it, casual players loved it.



Actually RE4 has mixed reactions amongst us "old school" fans. I myself love the game for what it is, and is one of my favorite games of all time. RE4 still had the atmosphere of the RE games, plus tons of the word fun. While it did shift the series into a more action packed series, it didn't completely alienate its fans like RE5 did.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

RE2's popular because of the real lead character-


If you ask me the series would have been better if he finished off Wesker in RE5 in place of Chris.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> RE2's popular because of the real lead character-
> 
> 
> If you ask me the series would have been better if he finished off Wesker in RE5 in place of Chris.



Tofu can't because he completed his real mission, to be a meal for Hunk. Also the more I think about it, Hunk seems like the 3rd guy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> This is male lead vs male lead, personally I always like the females in RE more then the males.


Exactly, and Leon is not the series lead male character.




> Actually RE4 has mixed reactions amongst us "old school" fans. I myself love the game for what it is, and is one of my favorite games of all time. RE4 still had the atmosphere of the RE games, plus tons of the word fun. While it did shift the series into a more action packed series, it didn't completely alienate its fans like RE5 did.


Exactly why I said "most" of old school fans hated it. I myself hated it, which is why I also hated RE5.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

> Exactly, and Leon is not the series lead male character.



Didn't I already say this is just from a fan standpoint, I already know his isn't the main lead character but to me he is.



> Exactly why I said "most" of old school fans hated it. I myself hated it, which is why I also hated RE5.



I had some fun on RE5 on co-op, but playing it solo was rather painful. Other then some god tier voice acting from Wesker the game is really mediocre.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Capcom finished off Dino Crisis series after that God-awful Dino Crisis 3. It didn't even dent the sales, they had to lay off most of the team and sealed the coffin on the series. They just decided to focus on one main survival-horror franchise, instead of two.



In which they proceeded to drop the horror in favor of a more mainstream genre. Action.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Barry
> >No story
> 
> Did you even play the first game...?



AFTER...RE1...technical asshole.



Krory said:


> We were talking T-103, not T-103R.
> 
> And besides, only a tool uses the "Mr. X" name. Silly books.
> 
> ...





Krory said:


> That's a T-103R.
> 
> T-103R is the mutated T-103 after taking significant damage and it has to regenerate causing the manifestation of mutated cells.





The World said:


> It's only an R because of it getting shot to shit and then mutating.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Mr. X turned into an R version before he finally died too.





Krory said:


> Making him, then, a T-103R. Not a T-103.



The trench coat is actually a limiter to stop them from mutating into that thing. When the Trench Coat is destroyed or severly damaged then T-103 will mutate into the typical tyrant.



Esura said:


> Hmmm, people saying that the blonde girl that's with the dude from Prison Break may be Rebecca instead of Ashley. Seems like a stretch to me personally but...eh.



It can only be her if she had been Blondified....like Crackhead Jill.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

That thread title is a mess...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> That thread title is a mess...


 fix it then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

After watching the new trailer of Revelations. All Resident Evil fans should vow to Veltro.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Weren't we already doing this in the RE6 thread?

I demand this thread be locked!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

We take the RE6 thread. And we merge it over here. Big to small, Fat to Skinny, its the order of nature.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Weren't we already doing this in the RE6 thread?
> 
> I demand this thread be locked!


 really now? RE6 thread should not be general imo, but hey that is me..


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

But it was. And it was working gloriously.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2012)

just seen the trailer, take my money capcom!


leon looks 10 years older in this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder whey Capcom releases a Revelations trailer with so much spoilers in it. It is insane..


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

They really want people to buy a 3DS and the new game.

Release a shitton of spoilers.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> We take the RE6 thread. And we merge it over here. Big to small, Fat to Skinny, its the order of nature.



Do I really have to go through the RE6 thread and take all the not-RE6 posts and move them here?

Fiiiiiiine...


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

The last Resident Evil game I played was Resident Evil 3: Nemesis after that I sort of lost interest in the series.  Whatever horor the games had wasn't scaring me as I grew older and nothing else really interested me about the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The last Resident Evil game I played was Resident Evil 3: Nemesis after that I sort of lost interest in the series.  Whatever horor the games had wasn't scaring me as I grew older and nothing else really interested me about the series.


 did you play the REmake?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of Resident Evil, but not horror games at all.

Is that odd?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm a fan of Resident Evil, but not horror games at all.
> 
> Is that odd?


 you and Esura are in the same club.. It is odd but not a crime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you and Esura are in the same club.. It is odd but not a crime.



I just like item management, shooting monsters, and kicking their heads off etc. 

I also love the stories surrounding Umbrella.

Better super science than ghost and demon silly nonsense.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, that'll do. Fifty posts getting moved is enough.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I just like item management, shooting monsters, and kicking their heads off etc.
> 
> I also love the stories surrounding Umbrella.
> 
> Better super science than ghost and demon silly nonsense.



But what if the ghosts and demons were made by science?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

You know what's sad?

I used to think Resident Evil 3 was the best RE game.

It was my first and, blinded by nostalgia, I thought it was amazing.

I recently revisited it and by god is it just boring and full of really dumb things.

Nemesis is just irritating, not scary. 

Jill being a hooker.

The fact there is no real plot in the game. I mean, the plots are bad in every RE game but at least they try. RE3 was just dismal and reeked of zero effort.

Traveling the ruins of Raccoon City isn't nearly as cool as I believed it was. It's just the same alleyways over and over and occasionally a bit of diversity appears in the form of the Hospital or Gaveyard but they are blips compared to the time you'll spend running around the city.

And the Dead Factory = worst final area in an RE game. 

The game has really fallen from grace for me. I now only put it above Code Veronica.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> But what if the ghosts and demons were made by science?



Well then they aren't ghost or demons usually. 

I enjoy those things, just not in a modern serious setting.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

Resident Evil 3 is still a good game, but yeah its not really above any of the other games.

If I had to rank them this is my opinion

High Tier

Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil Remake

Good Tier

Resident Evil 0
Resident Evil CVX

Okay Tier

Resident Evil 1
Resident Evil 3

Good but not a Resident Evil game tier

Resident Evil 4
Any of the Chronicle games


Oh shit ^ (use bro) what are you doing tier

Resident Evil 5


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't forget Survivor for that last tier.

And I'm glad to see some REZero love. Even the die-hard fans tend to reject it for some reason.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Don't forget Survivor for that last tier.
> 
> And I'm glad to see some REZero love. Even the die-hard fans tend to reject it for some reason.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

I can honestly say after purchasing a bunch of REs for the low low on PSN...I do not care for any RE before 4...at all.

They should remake RE1 in RE4/5 style.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I can honestly say after purchasing a bunch of REs for the low low on PSN...I do not care for any RE before 4...at all.
> 
> They should remake RE1 in RE4/5 style.



No, in my opinion it would ruin the novelty and REmake is already there.

I don't support going backwards to old controls and camera, but I also don't support ruining classics like that.

I wouldn't want to see FFVI remade with FFXIII's battle system for example either.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> No, in my opinion it would ruin the novelty and REmake is already there.
> 
> I don't support going backwards to old controls and camera, but I also don't support ruining classics like that.
> 
> *I wouldn't want to see FFVI remade with FFXIII's battle system for example either.*






Fuck...now my heart is dreaming of something that would never be....


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Here Esura, take my gun.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

I was too busy in RE4 shooting Ashley with a rocket launcher anyway. Probably not to the extent of Emma in MGS2. The shenanigans one could get with a couple dozen C4 charges and claymore mines.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> If it is Sherry, her voice sounds exactly the same.
> 
> And this character seems more capable of handling herself.
> 
> ...



Escort missions were only easy if you were playing on Professional with Ashley. 

Kind of funny/ironic that way. 

Dumb bitch kept getting herself caught all the time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Escort missions were only easy if you were playing on Professional with Ashley.
> 
> Kind of funny/ironic that way.
> 
> Dumb bitch kept getting herself caught all the time.



I could zoom through the game and shit with zero problem. Doesn't change she still sucks at the end of the day.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Still no worse than Rebecca either.

>Went there


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

I had the luxury of not playing Zero.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Or RE1*, I imagine? Or REmake?



Jill's scenario is the one that matters. Chris' scenario was boring in comparison.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

You mean "It was too hard for me so I didn't play it."


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean "It was too hard for me so I didn't play it."



>RE1
>Hard

Pfft...

Considering my tendency to unlock the Colt and Rocket Launcher with either or.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

>Bravado

Yeah, I was right.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Bravado
> 
> Yeah, I was right.





The small keys and slightly smaller item storage didn't really bother me. Preferred Jill either way.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Still no worse than Rebecca either.
> 
> >Went there



I'm curious, where does your hatred for Rebecca stem from?

If it's from the first game on PSX I can understand, but I really didn't have a problem with her in Zero and the REmake.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> pffft bet you played RE5 though



5 was short as shit.

Prefer RE2 as the best RE anyway.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The small keys and slightly smaller item storage didn't really bother me. Preferred Jill either way.



As I said...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> As I said...



If Chris' scenario had Barry running around more I'd might think about it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm curious, where does your hatred for Rebecca stem from?
> 
> If it's from the first game on PSX I can understand, but I really didn't have a problem with her in Zero and the REmake.



It is from the PSX game, and stems into REmake and Zero with the irresponsible and nonsensical retcon. Overall she seems like a lazy character design that really offers nothing special except to that certain jailbait crowd (like you know who). I just don't like the character - is that so wrong? Y4ICANNOHAVEOPINOIN?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If Chris' scenario had Barry running around more I'd might think about it.



So like I said... it's because it was HARDER.

It's okay to admit it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> So like I said... it's because it was HARDER.
> 
> It's okay to admit it.



Now if only it was hard.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 20, 2012)

*God tier*
Ada Wong
*High tier*
Claire
Rebecca
*Okay tier*
Jill
Sheva
*Meh tier*
Ashley

I was thinking of doing a male list but that's redundant. The real meat of the series comes from the women who survive the games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> *God tier*
> Claire
> *High tier*
> Jill
> ...



Fix'd that for you.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Claire has datass. She not being in God-tier invalidates your tier.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Needs more sausage talk... I like Leon, Wesker, then Chris. In that order.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Claire has datass. She not being in God-tier invalidates your tier.



She ran around Racoon City in daisy dukes for god sakes.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

>Ada

Bwuahahahaha. That's almost as funny as the guy who wouldn't play Chris mode because it was too hard.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Claire has datass. She not being in God-tier invalidates your tier.



Jill has datass now as well


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Ada
> 
> Bwuahahahaha. That's almost as funny as the guy who wouldn't play Chris mode because it was too hard.



I'd laugh at that guy too.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> She ran around Racoon City in daisy dukes for god sakes.



True.

Now if only they'd boot Chris and put her in 6, then all the wrong in the world will fade. At least until the credits roll.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Chris' scenario in REmake is hard no matter what any internet tough guy has to say. :33


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Jill has datass now as well



I can't be certain here. Jill deceptively wore a skirt in 3 and in 1, well, it didn't help the perception of datass.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

Chris' scenario is only harder than Jills because Rebbecca is either fucking stupid or secretly working with Wesker (the evidence is there)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Chris' scenario in REmake is hard no matter what any internet tough guy has to say. :33



I always wanted to play REmake. But no Gamecube.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Chris' scenario is only harder than Jills *because Rebbecca is either fucking stupid or secretly working with Wesker *(the evidence is there)



I believe it's a bit of both. :33



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I always wanted to play REmake. But no Gamecube.



Get a gamecube then, or a Wii.

Or find a emulator to play it on.

Arguably the best game in the series.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I can't be certain here. Jill deceptively wore a skirt in 3 and in 1, well, it didn't help the perception of datass.



If you don't have a 3DS watch some clips of the demo for Revelations and you'll see what i'm talking about.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Chris' scenario is only harder than Jills because Rebbecca is either fucking stupid or secretly working with Wesker (the evidence is there)



And the game doesn't hold your hand like Jill's scenario.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't you start off with just a knife when you play as Chris in REmake? been a while since i played it.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> If you don't have a 3DS watch some clips of the demo for Revelations and you'll see what i'm talking about.



I will do this post haste.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Get a gamecube then, or a Wii.
> 
> Or find a emulator to play it on.
> 
> Arguably the best game in the series.



I remember back when my cousin had both. Then he sold his shit.

And my computer sucks for playing previous gen games. Tried playing SMT: Nocturne once. 12 fps...

And I heard REmake is actually challenging. That you actually have to put effort to kill these zombies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

I like Ada. She plays off Leon really well. They're like the only characters outside of Billy and Rebecca who have any sort of dynamic that makes you care about them.

Anyway, aren't we diverging off into the General RE territory again?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> *God tier*
> Ada Wong



Fuck no


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

@Anti: Isn't that always the case with every new RE game accounced/released?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

So Krory's hatred of Becky motivated me to look up a particular scene. Unfortunately there isn't just that scene on YouTube so I had to make a clip.

For Krory


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I remember back when my cousin had both. Then he sold his shit.
> 
> And my computer sucks for playing previous gen games. Tried playing SMT: Nocturne once. 12 fps...
> 
> And I heard REmake is actually challenging. That you actually have to put effort to kill these zombies.



The zombies actually come back again, are stronger, faster, grow claws and can open doors.

Yeah the game is pretty hard. Hardest game in the series.

REmake>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>RECV>>>>RE0>>>RE4Professional>>RE3>>>>>>RE2>>>>>>>RE4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>RE5

I'd throw in RE: Outbreaks very hard mode in there too FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

RE5 was a joke. 

Being able to buy whole clips of ammo was bad enough, but being able to replay missions to get more cash to buy whole clips of ammo was terrible. You were meant to run like a bitch from those Lickers, remember? Most people apparently never did because they were armed to the teeth and had more than enough ammo to kill all of them.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I just replayed RE5 and got the Gold Edition for the DLC.

I ran from the Lurkers at first on Normal, then replayed it on Easy and blasted those fools to pieces, then got some upgrades and did it on Hard.

It was a cakewalk.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 20, 2012)

Having an abundance of ammo doesn't mean anything really. I remember back in the day I just ran away from all the zombies in RE2 and RE3 not fighting anyone. 

I doubt capcom wanted anyone to play the games like that.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

It's actually still hard in RE2 with the infinite ammo cheat because of tank controls.

Fighting Birkin a million times with Claire sucks when she moves like a rock and I'm firing a magnum in 50 different directions because of pivot point nonsensery.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> The zombies actually come back again, are stronger, faster, grow claws and can open doors.
> 
> Yeah the game is pretty hard. Hardest game in the series.
> 
> ...



How is RE3 harder than RE2. If anything it's the opposite. 3 had the most abusable mechanics out of the PS1 RE games. Other than dodging and making headshots easier, the bullet creation made things easy mode. And that's without Merc mode. RE2 lacks that and had more enemies and B.O.Ws become more active mid-game and were at times tank-ish. RE1 original/director's cut in comparison was a snooze fest.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Meh, I never found RE2 that hard, while in 3 I always had to think of managing my ammo even with ammo creation because of when Nemesis might pop out at me.

I went in wanting to kill Nemesis every time he showed up and not running like a little bitch for those special unlockables.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Meh, I never found RE2 that hard, while in 3 I always had to think of managing my ammo even with ammo creation because of when Nemesis might pop out at me.
> 
> I went in wanting to kill Nemesis every time he showed up and not running like a little bitch for those special unlockables.



At least Nemy gives you breathing room. Mr. X locks down the fucking hallway with his size alone just to eat your bullets every so often.

That feel when you ran into him the first time.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

RE3 had worm boss though.........................FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Whats the consensus on Mercenaries 3D? thinking about picking it up before Revelations comes out on Friday.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Having an abundance of ammo doesn't mean anything really. I remember back in the day I just ran away from all the zombies in RE2 and RE3 not fighting anyone.
> 
> *I doubt capcom wanted anyone to play the games like that.*



Quit trolling.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Whats the consensus on Mercenaries 3D? thinking about picking it up before Revelations comes out on Friday.



Other than the issue of the permanent save file, looks decent. HUNK's alt outfit looks sweet though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> RE5 was a joke.
> 
> Being able to buy whole clips of ammo was bad enough, but being able to replay missions to get more cash to buy whole clips of ammo was terrible. You were meant to run like a bitch from those Lickers, remember? Most people apparently never did because they were armed to the teeth and had more than enough ammo to kill all of them.



You can't actually buy ammo in Resident Evil 5. Capcom did fuck up by letting you keep the ammo when you sell a weapon meaning you actually have a source of ammo in the store so in a way, it's an exploit which they never bothered to fix.

That said, you have to grind like an asshole to actually make that work so fuck that. Play the game normally and the ammo balance remains unshaken.


With all this RE 6 talk, I'm replaying 4 and 5. I'm still having a blast with them. Good fun. Not survival horror. But still good, awesome fun. Although i keep finding myself trying to melee fallen Ganados and failing like a retard. That little gameplay change in 5 made the gameplay much more fluid. I'm kinda spoiled.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Other than the issue of the permanent save file, looks decent. HUNK's alt outfit looks sweet though.




Didn't it get mediocre reviews? Meh I'm not willing to spend money on that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You can't actually buy ammo in Resident Evil 5. Capcom did fuck up by letting you keep the ammo when you sell a weapon meaning you actually have a source of ammo in the store, in a way it's an exploit which they never bothered to fix it.
> 
> That said, you have to grind like an asshole to actually make that work so fuck that. Play the game normally and the ammo balance remains unshaken.
> 
> ...



RE4 had the almighty knife. Soloing El Gigante on professional with a knife.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Didn't it get mediocre reviews? Meh I'm not willing to spend money on that.



Dude, just play Mercenaries in 4 or 5. If it's multiplayer you want, play 5.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

But RE4 and RE5 don't have Claire in Mercenaries.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> But RE4 and RE5 don't have Claire in Mercenaries.



Pick a female character, fix your eyes in her ass and picture Claire.

*MISSION COMPRETE.*


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

The only RE games that were a challenge to me were 0 and Reremake, to this day I only have like 3 completed play throughs on either which normally I have around 20 on the other games(aside from RE5), of which only 1 S rank on each game. Leach Hunter mode really. 

Also RE4 and RE5 didn't get rid of the tank controls, you just have a new aiming system and perspective, you still can't strafe or move while you shoot.


----------



## Helix (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> The zombies actually come back again, are stronger, faster, grow claws and can open doors.
> 
> Yeah the game is pretty hard. Hardest game in the series.
> 
> ...



In terms of enjoyment: REmake > RE3 > RECV > Outbreak > RE0 > RE2 > RE4 = RE5

Already replayed REmake and RE3 recently. Gonna go play some Code Veronica now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

Let's talka bout our favorite boss fights.

I'm gonna say Krauser for me.


----------



## Helix (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Let's talka bout our favorite boss fights.
> 
> I'm gonna say Krauser for me.



Nemesis easily. Chases you around the whole game, and you don't even know if you will have enough ammo to take him out or not when he decides to show up. He just doesn't wanna stay dead.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

RE2 Tyrant final round
RE1 Tyrant Rooftop fight


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

Always liked the final Birken fight in the A playthrough of RE2.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Fighting Wesker and Jill in RE5. It was pretty dope and tense.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

That was a joke, right?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2012)

Guy already already said he didn't care for older RE so he is probably serious. I will admit I did enjoy that bossfight for the sole reason to hear stupid sexy weskers voice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> That was a joke, right?


Um....no. Why would it be? I thought that part was fucking fun and shit.

And the track for it is so awesome and it just sets the mood for awesomeness.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goj1i8kTCPY[/YOUTUBE]



Xiammes said:


> Guy already already said he didn't care for older RE so he is probably serious. I will admit I did enjoy that bossfight for the sole reason to hear stupid sexy weskers voice.



Despite not playing the older REs until recently, when I was younger I saw my brother play them so I was already familiar with bits and pieces of RE lore so Wesker with Jill fighting Chris in RE5 was some hardcore shit. Former partners going head to head against each other in mortal combat is something fierce.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

The only music that could've set that scene was bad 80s porn music.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

C'mon Krory....'80s porn music? Why you be hatin' on good stuff my homeslice?


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

When Wesker was coming after me I was like...oh shit, shit just got real. Trying to save Jill while trying not to get Mr. Smith-ed was some tense shit. Didn't help that Jill was jumping around like Kid Flash on crack and just fucking Sheva up. It took me until my second playthrough to realize I could actually defeat the motherfucking Wesker under the time limit for a Trophy.

Now this boss fight was awesome. Fuck that other last two Wesker fights later in the game though. Shit pissed me off. Those fights are the only blemishes in a great game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Just dodge him with the piss-easy QTEs and shoot him.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, yeah I know that now but during my first playthrough I didn't.

Now nothing fazes me in RE5. Know that game in and out like the back of my left nut sack.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

The fight opens with a QTE just to tell you what to do. It's blatantly obvious.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm just saying, it wasn't for me at the time. Maybe we can attribute that to my lack of paying attention cause I remember having trouble going against Wesker at first.

Probably just had a derp moment then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *RE2 Tyrant final round*
> RE1 Tyrant Rooftop fight



which one? Birkin or (looks at krory)...Mr.X?


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

The only other mainline RE I liked was 4 and...I can't really think of too many boss fight moments I consider memorable in that game personally.

Well...I did like fighting that giant troll with the dog I saved.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

Nemesis final fight. I felt so satisfied after killing the bastard that has been torturing me by chasing me around throughout the entire game. And you get to blast him with a railgun before Berry comes and rescue you, while the nuke goes off in the city.

Epic fucking final fight. To this day, no other RE games can top that very moment.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2012)

> Despite not playing the older REs until recently, when I was younger I saw my brother play them so I was already familiar with bits and pieces of RE lore so Wesker with Jill fighting Chris in RE5 was some hardcore shit. Former partners going head to head against each other in mortal combat is something fierce.



It wasn't like that all with me, to me Jill's partner was Barry, I really didn't like how they forced the two as "partners" during RE5. They were never shown working together in any of the games for more then 10 minutes till RE5.



> which one? Birkin or (looks at krory)...Mr.X?



Birkin was never a Tyrant


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> It wasn't like that all with me, to me Jill's partner was Barry, *I really didn't like how they forced the two as "partners" during RE5*. They were never shown working together in any of the games for more then 10 minutes till RE5.
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin was never a Tyrant



Wait what?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

It was less about being "partners" since there weren't really partners in S.T.A.R.S. and more about being two of only four survivors, two of which disappeared for the most part (though Barry popped up to save the day in RE3).

Speaking of S.T.A.R.S., you know who needs to come back? Kevin Ryman. Only good character from the Outbreak series.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Jill was Chris' partner?

I always took the whole Jill issue less to do with the original game and more to do with Chris believing her fucked up hardcore.

Pretty sure 5 drove home that white man got himself some tribal honey for all the bullshit and tentacle monsters he had to burn.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 21, 2012)

I remember the days when people said Chris' partner was Rebecca not jill. 

Then came Umbrella chronicles and the rest is history


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

All those games outside of RE5 fooled the hell out of me then.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I remember the days when people said Chris' partner was Rebecca not jill.
> 
> Then came Umbrella chronicles and the rest is history



I don't remember these days at all.

Were you perhaps intoxicated for those days?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2012)

> Wait what?



Chris and Jill had maybe 10 minutes of interaction before RE5. Chris was always shown either partnering up with Rebecca or Claire, but not once with Jill. When Jill had her own game she had another partner and even Barry showed up to save the day.  Though suddenly RE5 started forcing the two as partners which really threw me off.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Well... Chris _could_ partner up with Forest but...

Well, yeah. We all know how that would go.

Morons.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Chris and Jill had maybe 10 minutes of interaction before RE5. Chris was always shown either partnering up with Rebecca or Claire, but not once with Jill. When Jill had her own game she had another partner and even Barry showed up to save the day.  Though suddenly RE5 started forcing the two as partners which really threw me off.



Pretty sure the whole opening fucking movie explains the entire thing. Along with that DLC thingamajig. It's just plot so that you basically know crow bitch is jill and that wesker might have made her a BOW

He should have by the way. I'd have least given Capcom credit for the balls to take out an icon.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Pretty sure the whole opening fucking movie explains the entire thing. Along with that DLC thingamajig. It's just plot so that you basically know crow bitch is jill and that wesker might have made her a BOW
> 
> He should have by the way. I'd have least given Capcom credit for the balls to take out an icon.



And then had Claire in to kick her ass.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Chris and Jill had maybe 10 minutes of interaction before RE5. Chris was always shown either partnering up with Rebecca or Claire, but not once with Jill. When Jill had her own game she had another partner and even Barry showed up to save the day.  Though suddenly RE5 started forcing the two as partners which really threw me off.



What does on-screen time have to do with what they were? 

When Jill had her own game, S.T.A.R.S was already disbanded, and prior to that the unit was already going through an informal break-up due to the majority of the team suffering from a case of death.

RE5 only showed them together for the longest (excluding Umbrella Chronicles). That doesn't make them any less partners before, or something "forced" later on.



Matta Clatta said:


> I remember the days when people said Chris' partner was Rebecca not jill.
> 
> Then came Umbrella chronicles and the rest is history



Technically, she would. As would Jill and anyone within the unit of S.T.A.R.S


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm guessing you mean Joseph because Forest was part of Bravo Team and already dead by the time Chris and the others showed up.

/pedantic

But yes, Chris and Jill's thing in RE5 is born purely out of the RE fandom. Because God knows a male  and a female can't be main characters without falling in love.

It's the same rationale that goes into Leon/Claire.

Fucking Steve/Claire is more canon than that. (although jury is still out on whether Steve qualifies as male)


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

The fuck are you on about anti?

Nobody's talking about shipping.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2012)

> Pretty sure the whole opening fucking movie explains the entire thing. Along with that DLC thingamajig. It's just plot so that you basically know crow bitch is jill and that wesker might have made her a BOW



I know that it happened, but it really threw me off when I started playing it.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The fuck are you on about anti?
> 
> Nobody's talking about shipping.



Thank you. Because for a second I thought I assumed wrong and everyone was talking about _that_ kind of partnership.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

That threw you off?

The shit that threw me off was why the hell was jill not a BOW when she was under wesker's control. Fucker makes BOWs like candy


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm guessing you mean Joseph because Forest was part of Bravo Team and *already dead* by the time Chris and the others showed up.



That was the joke.

And I chose Forest because of their "rivalry."

The only other team-member that Chris was familiar with prior to RE1 besides Wesker (who he idolized), Barry (who was a friend before S.T.A.R.S. and suggested he join), and Jill (who Chris began an immediate camaraderie with when they joined).

EDIT: Wait, where the fuck are people getting this "pairing" shit from...?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

It's the only basis for Chris and Jill's relationship.

I've been on RE forums for about seven years now. People were not talking about the "strong and plutonic bond" between Chris and Jill. It was nothing but pairing nuts.

Then RE5 came out and guess what? The pairing fans came all over themselves.

As ntoed already, before RE5 they barely exchanged any words at all and Chris never once mentioned her iN Code Veronica. (as far as I can recall)

Chris just was proud of being STARS and determined to avenge them. (though I don't think we have any proof he cared that Brad died)

It really does all come bck to the fact REUC and 5 were when Chris and Jill actually got some on-screen development and that was, as far as I can tell, largely due to the fanbase composed of shippers.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Better than filling in the gaps with more throwaway generic one-shot characters. Capcom put enough of those in Resident Evil that they could fill an MMO with the left-over characters.

Though if you look into the RE3 Epilogues, it's very "He's Just Not That Into You" since Chris was more concerned with Claire and running off to stop Umbrella, while Jill was entirely concerned with finding him (though apparently others under the presumption he was dead).


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As ntoed already, before RE5 they barely exchanged any words at all and Chris never once mentioned her iN Code Veronica. (as far as I can recall)



The difference between CV and RE5 is that Jill was actually in RE5--with Chris actively looking for anything on Jill's whereabouts. What reason would he have to bring her name up in a game where he's looking for, and saving, his sister?

It's not like Chris mentions Claire in RE5.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> The difference between CV and RE5 is that Jill was actually in RE5--with Chris actively looking for anything on Jill's whereabouts. What reason would he have to bring her name up in a game where he's looking for, and saving, his sister?
> 
> It's not like in RE5, Chris mentions Claire.



If there's anything I've learned, it's that logic is beyond most people.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm sure you've learned that already.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Considering I just said it...


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

So, you quoted me, to tell me something you've learned in the past?

Makes absolutely no sense, but thanks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

That movie was kinda...forgettable. Not even really bad bad, just not wroth watching more than once.

Certainly not worth the anticipation either.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That movie was kinda...forgettable. Not even really bad bad, just not wroth watching more than once.
> 
> Certainly not worth the anticipation either.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

>Anticipating an RE movie

That's your fault and your fault only.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey, it wasn't an Anderson film. It was Leon and Claire reuniting for the first time in years. Plus G-Virus.

How was I supposed to know Leon would be a robot and Claire would get gimped and left out of the movie's climax.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Because I would assume you played RE4.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

>Not knowing leon is a robot
>what?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

I was thinking of a compliment for this reply, but I can't get past those eyes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >Not knowing leon is a robot
> >what?



Did you see Degeneration? Leon's voice is largely flat and emotionless, his face looks all kinds of weird and barely animated and his body animation tends to be even wrose.

Like I said I only watched the movie once but there was this scene wehre Claire was all upset over this truck of T-Virus vaccine being destroyed. Leon counsels her while standing perfectly still. It looks...well, robotic.

RE4 Leon, if anything, has an overabundance of dramatic lines, gestures and whatnot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2012)

.......Claire....Rebecca...Barry...Sherry...Carlos....Outbreak survivors...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

2 thing's I've learned:

Claire has an infinite supply of nukes

Leon can somehow survive nukes


Nice try Capcom.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2012)

I demand a poll

"What's the best Resident Evil?"

4 and 5 are excluded


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I demand a poll
> 
> "What's the best Resident Evil?"
> 
> 4 and 5 are excluded


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Birkin was never a Tyrant



for all intents and purposes...he was.



The World said:


> 2 thing's I've learned:
> 
> Claire has an infinite supply of nukes
> 
> ...



He is no Chris "Hulk" Redfield



Jon Snow said:


> I demand a poll
> 
> "What's the best Resident Evil?"
> 
> 4 and 5 are excluded




I agree with World. That was a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Whats the consensus on Mercenaries 3D? thinking about picking it up before Revelations comes out on Friday.



I really enjoy it. The Skills are pretty nifty and there's certainly enough levels to be getting on with. The only real downsides are that it's basically an extended technical demo (they admitted the game was mostly a way to familiarise themselves with the 3DS while developing Revelations) and the sound is frankly terrible. Aside from that, it's quite lengthy and replayable - I've clocked about 90 hours on it in total.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I must say...good gif.



Aji Tae said:


> I really enjoy it. The Skills are pretty nifty and there's certainly enough levels to be getting on with. The only real downsides are that it's basically an extended technical demo (they admitted the game was mostly a way to familiarise themselves with the 3DS while developing Revelations) and the sound is frankly terrible. Aside from that, it's quite lengthy and replayable - I've clocked about 90 hours on it in total.



The funny thing is, I hate Mercenaries in RE5 (cause I suck at it, never played RE4 Mercenaries) but Mercenaries 3D is fucking fun...and easier. Maybe because physical attacks seem to give you a nice boost in the score so I can just go the "shoot knee, physical attack" with Jill and Rebecca.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

**Watch Degeneration*

*Claire opens an Umbrella with the Umbrella logo pattern**

I really like Degeneration. It's filled with bad voice acting, plot holes up the ass, slow walking zombies, G-virus monsters and A level production quality. It's the definite Resident Evil movie because it has all the qualities of a Resident Evil game, bad and good.

Plus Leon stopped being a pussy little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and finally made out with someone lusting for his schlong. Third time's the charm. Finally.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Figures he goes for the one that looks like a man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Figures he goes for the one that looks like a man.



She was cute in a chubby sort of way.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

A chubby man sort of way, sure.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory, Krory, Krory...


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt, Deathbringerpt, Deathbringerpt...


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Shut up, shut up, shut up...


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Waah, waah, waah.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

So immature. 

I need me a blonde Jill render for my new set...high quality one. Post if you got one.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Watching some gameplay for Operation Raccoon City... I noticed that those soldiers are completely useless. Leon, Claire and Jill took on just as many zombies and Lickers and whatnot by _themselves_ with far crappier guns - plus what do the soldiers do when they come up against Birkin? They run like bitches until HUNK shows up and saves their arse.

Weaklings.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Operation Raccoon City? Is that some game of sorts? I'm busy watching Resident Evil 6's trailer and looking for information about Revelations to investigate other potential RE titles. Not that there are at this point in time.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Or stop being so crass and use a good Jill.



Though that's an _awful_ render.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Operation Raccoon City? Is that some game of sorts? I'm busy watching Resident Evil 6's trailer and looking for information about Revelations to investigate other potential RE titles. Not that there are at this point in time.



It's a multiplayer TPS "alternate" storyline about soldier groups sent in to destroy evidence or some such, including killing survivors like Claire and Leon.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's a multiplayer TPS "alternate" storyline about soldier groups sent in to destroy evidence or some such, including killing survivors like Claire and Leon.



Sarcasm... Meter... Broken...


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Sarcasm... Meter... Broken...


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Watching some gameplay for Operation Raccoon City... I noticed that those soldiers are completely useless. Leon, Claire and Jill took on just as many zombies and Lickers and whatnot by _themselves_ with far crappier guns - plus what do the soldiers do when they come up against Birkin? They run like bitches until HUNK shows up and saves their arse.
> 
> Weaklings.



Saves them? More like watches them all die for shits and giggles and takes all the glory. 

The HUNK way.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Saves them? More like watches them all die for shits and giggles and takes all the glory.
> 
> The HUNK way.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

That's some awesome cosplay. Saving that pic.

Or is that HUNK breaking the 4th wall? 

The world may never know.


----------



## Helix (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> So immature.
> 
> I need me a blonde Jill render for my new set...high quality one. Post if you got one.



GOAT Jill


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Watch Degeneration*
> 
> *Claire opens an Umbrella with the Umbrella logo pattern**
> 
> I really like Degeneration. It's filled with bad voice acting, plot holes up the ass, slow walking zombies, G-virus monsters and A level production quality. It's the definite Resident Evil movie because it has all the qualities of a Resident Evil game, bad and good.



I don't think RE has had truly bad voice-acting since the old days. Once it got to REZero I think it generally moved up to mediocre.

I mean  I'd never say DC Douglas was bad. (the guy is actually pretty cool. He joined an RE forum to talk with people who were upset over his taking over the role of Wesker)
 And of course the returning voices for Leon and Claire are both decent. Paul Mercier and AlisoN Court I think?

And the problem with the zombies was the lack of gore. I don't know if you noticed but they were more like vampires. They bit your neck and then just sort of let you fall to turn into one of them.  There needed to be more munching of human flesh.



> Plus Leon stopped being a pussy little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and finally made out with someone lusting for his schlong. Third time's the charm. Finally.



What exactly do you think are the chances of having a long and meaningful career when:
A. You get romantically involved with the boss' dughter.
B. The boss' daughter is your charge to protect therefore you're always around her
C. The boss is the President of the United States

Anyway I voted RE2. Leon was a total loser in the game but Claire was cool, I liked the story and music and Birkin is my favorite monster/antagonist.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Why are Survivor and Dead Aim under one?! Bruce was cool, but not Ark Thompson. 

I voted RE1 because of REmake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to say, I wish Capcom put RE Dead Aim on PSN.. I want to beat that game "canon"


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Still waiting on that Hunk Centric game

and waiting

and waiting


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Capcom is denying me an Older version of Rebecca all these years. I want to see her older and with long hair damn it..


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Then she wouldn't be the boyish-looking jailbait that is the only reason people like her.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Capcom is denying me HUNK necksnapping everyone


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then she wouldn't be the boyish-looking jailbait that is the only reason people like her.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why are Survivor and Dead Aim under one?! Bruce was cool, but not Ark Thompson.
> 
> I voted RE1 because of REmake.



'Cause Dead Aim is actually Survivor 4. 

*looks up* Only in The Mercenaries 3D.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I know that. But Survivor is not Survivor 4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2012)

She really does just look like a boy in a dress.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

sssssshhhh let Malv have his delusions


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I bet that's the way Esua likes 'em.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Capcom is denying me an Older version of Rebecca all these years. I want to see her older and with long hair damn it..



Shit, Malv knows what he's talking about. Where's my experienced, sexy, confident Rebecca?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Dead somewhere.

Possibly a ditch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Obviously voted for the REmake.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't think RE has had truly bad voice-acting since the old days. Once it got to REZero I think it generally moved up to mediocre.



Well, you know, it's acceptable voice acting all around but still bad when compared to the actual good stuff out there. And DC Douglas was the best thing to ever happen to Wesker.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> What exactly do you think are the chances of having a long and meaningful career when:
> A. You get romantically involved with the boss' dughter.
> B. The boss' daughter is your charge to protect therefore you're always around her
> C. The boss is the President of the United States
> ...



It's the principle of the matter. With so many bitches putting out, he barely reciprocated at all. I'm not even talking about Ashley here, she was just jailbait with delusions of a white knight in shining armor.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Rebecca has really undergone some serious re-designs over the years.

This is the super-secret pic you can find of her in Albert's desk in RE2:


Fucking hideous.

But with REZero they modeled her after Ayumi Hamasaki. Ms. Hamasaki also promoted the game.


Whether she actually became attractive is subjective of course but it's a definite improvement. (I think she look cute)


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> She really does just look like a boy in a dress.



Now even I see it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Dead somewhere.
> 
> Possibly a ditch



We'd only be so lucky. Better to just write her off.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

SPOILER: Rebecca is Steve.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> SPOILER: Rebecca is Steve.



Now even I see it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Rebecca looks best in Resident Evil 5. Mercenaries reunion.

Same goes for Barry. He looks fucking badass.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

He looks less like Chuck Norris.

Even though only the LA stuff did.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, Malv knows what he's talking about. Where's my experienced, sexy, confident Rebecca?



Not in Capcom's "Cliche List" that they check off when creating a new RE. She's too good for their games.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Obviously voted for the REmake.
> 
> Well, you know, it's acceptable voice acting all around but still bad when compared to the actual good stuff out there. And DC Douglas was the best thing to ever happen to Wesker.



Agreed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Continuing the Ourobouros discussion from the RE5 thread, I always thought Lisa Trevor would be the only character who could fully meld with it and gain all its power.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Still wanted my BOW jill


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

look at this

this shit screamed BOW underneath.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> look at this
> 
> this shit screamed BOW underneath.



No, it screamed "Final Fantasy character."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, it screamed "Final Fantasy character."



Trying too hard there, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry.

I meant, "Generic JRPG Antagonist."

I figured, same thing and all.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone else see a woman blowing a giraffe? I can't unsee it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory that lacks the 

bulky european armor/unholyhair style/enough colors to give your eyes a schizo trip/glamourou "LOOK AT ME" attitude to fall into any JRPG antagonist line


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Resident Evil moved more towards Fantasy as well as Action.

It started back in Code Veronica with the hentai tentacles that had no explanation other than Magic.

REZero brought us Leech Opera with a robe-wearing villain.

RE4 gave us another robe-wearing bad guy as well as a giant medieval castle.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Anyone else see a woman blowing a giraffe? I can't unsee it.



Yeah, everyone already saw it the first seven hundred times it's been mentioned across the entirety of the internet.




zenieth said:


> Krory that lacks the menancing armor/unholyhair style/enough colors to give your eyes a schizo trip to fall into any JRPG antagonist line



That's what the cloak and mask are hiding, silly Zenon. Generic Japanese Bad Guy 101.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Silly krory

that's not typical antagonist

that's typical life long jrpg rival 101


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, just wasn't interested enough int he game to see all the comments, was only shown to me now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Silly krory
> 
> that's not typical antagonist
> 
> that's typical life long jrpg rival 101



Don't lecture me, I wrote the book.




Graeme said:


> Sorry, just wasn't interested enough int he game to see all the comments, was only shown to me now.



Classic Esua-level Deflection.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or stop being so crass and use a good Jill.
> 
> 
> 
> Though that's an _awful_ render.



Hell, its better than what I've found. Good shit dude, I'll rep you after 24 hours. Even though its not blonde Jill the BSAA Jill is just as hot.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

But... it's awful. They didn't even _try_ with the hair. Hideous. It should be burned.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't find a better render and I'm going to make a set with five of my favorite female video game characters.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

What a waste.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Waste of what? It'll be Sakura Kasugano, Asuka Kazama, Noel Vermillion, Aino Heart, and Jill Valentine. That's far from a waste.

EDIT: Wow...thats a lot of fighting game characters. Maybe I need to omit Jill and put Sophitia in it for a fighting game themed set.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

A    waste.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

What? Would you rather I make a set of your goddess Claire? 

She got an ass though I wouldn't mind looking at it a sig.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm fine with Revelations Jill. Anyone played the demo? Try staring at her ass while she walks backward on 3D mode.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm fine with Revelations Jill. Anyone played the demo? Try staring at her ass while she walks backward on 3D mode.



If only she didn't look like a corpse now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

I guess Wesker was too much for Jill to handle.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

RE5 just paved the way for Wesker and blonde Jill doujins hardcore. There are very little of them (RE doujins) as is and now 60% consist of Wesker controlling and tearing up blonde Jill.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I guess Wesker was too much for Jill to handle.



Yeah, looks like she's had too much cock.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Asuka Kazama is awful.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Asuka Kazama is awful.



This...is the worst post I've ever read in life.

She is just....so cool and cute and sexy and gangsta...and just all that. AND she got that Kansai dialect shit going on. While she is definitely not a top tiered character but she works in the right hand.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 22, 2012)

SD perry novels = Rebecca super smart sassy competent intrepid young woman who has cool interesting adventures.

Man I wish she was writing the story for RE in the games. We wouldn't be having all this stuff where characters unceremoniously drop off the face of the earth and only show up in mercenaries.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Asuka Kazama is awful.



I like these rare moments. You know, when we agree.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't know we disagreed that much.

We both like Xenogears.
We both hate Asuka.

...um...I don't know that much else about your opinions.  i think you like that other Goku from the series I can't remember? 

Oh and last I checked you liked "Burori" or whatever Broly's Japanese name is. I think he's okay.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2012)

Not really disagree, but everything we really discuss, we always go back and forth. This revelation about Asuka being terrible was simple.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

I was thinking about getting the RE4 HD remaster, but I didn't , still don't know if I should.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I was thinking about getting the RE4 HD remaster, but I didn't , still don't know if I should.


 You have a Wii, play the best version. HD Port of RE4 are bad..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

I dunno, you just don't get the genuine RE4 experience without the frustration of the Krauser QTE Knife Fight.

The Wiimote makes that whole thing a lot easier.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2012)

The HD port isn't bad, luckly I am a plus member and I got it half off. Though my only complaint about the port is the fucked up sound quality.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Read the Rebecca comments in this thread... Rebecca hate is growing?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2012)

Rebecca haters suck anyway

not really bothered


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Wii RE4 is out of the question, I gave my Wii to my Mom so I don't have it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

The HD port is based off of the PS2 version.

It's bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I meant, "Generic JRPG Antagonist."
> 
> I figured, same thing and all.



Krory, this is a JRPG antagonist. 



He's flamboyant, he's over the top in a bad way, he's androgynous, he's fucking ridiculous no matter which way you put it.

This?



This is a chick in a cloak wearing a stupid mask.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

So, you mean, flamboyant and stupid? Yeah, I see it too.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, you mean, flamboyant and stupid? Yeah, I see it too.



How is it flamboyant? If it were flamboyant, it'd be striking, elaborate and colourful. A hooded cloak is hardly flamboyant.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Because of the bright purple zero suit underneath you can see when she's doing idiotic impractical flips because she's Super Jill now. And those silly sleeves.

Those silly, silly sleeves...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because of the bright purple zero suit underneath you can see when she's doing idiotic impractical flips because she's Super Jill now. And those silly sleeves.
> 
> Those silly, silly sleeves...



That isn't flamboyant. The purple suit underneath might've been stupid, but the cloaked bird lady could've been hiding a pretty badass BOW - and if you're going to complain about "idiotic impractical flips", y'might as well complain about pretty much every game from Code Veronica onwards 'cause that sort of thing was all over the last three games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Cloaked bird lady was never going to be a B.O.W. It was predictably Jill (or I thought cloned Jill) from the heavy "OH NO, JILL IS DEAD!" overtones but knowing Capcom would never fully kill off one of their most popular protagonists in RE.

And I _do_ complain about that.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Cloaked bird lady was never going to be a B.O.W. It was predictably Jill (or I thought cloned Jill) from the heavy "OH NO, JILL IS DEAD!" overtones but knowing Capcom would never fully kill off one of their most popular protagonists in RE.



Yeah, it was obvious but a few people - myself included - had kinda been hoping Capcom knew it was obvious and was going to instead throw us a curve ball out of nowhere. Like... "Since when were you under the impression this was Jill?"



> And I _do_ complain about that.



Then quit complaining or I'll change your usertitle to Negative Nancy in flamboyant colours.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

But then I would no longer be a pimp, and I would lose my big avy! 

Though I do like the sound of that user title.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2012)

> The HD port is based off of the PS2 version.



Untrue, the ps2 version was graphically less because it couldn't handle RE4 as well as the GC version. The HD port is the same as the wii version but is in 720p, the game looks better then the other versions, but the audio is noticeably worse for some reason, everything sounds muffled.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Untrue, the ps2 version was graphically less because it couldn't handle RE4 as well as the GC version. The HD port is the same as the wii version but is in 720p, the game looks better then the other versions, but the audio is noticeably worse for some reason, everything sounds muffled.



Then it sucks for the Wii people since it apparently lacks a lot of detail the GameCube version had as well.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Everybody should have known it was jill

first glimpse I knew it was jill

I just wanted Jill to also be a B.O.W.

I mean you don't get captured by Mr. COMPLETE GLOBAL SATURATION for 3 years and not get transformed into some unholy abomination.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd like to know what happened to Rebecca, Carlos, and Billy. Playing them again at this point in time of the story would be nice.

I already had my fill of Leon and Chris.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Untrue, the ps2 version was graphically less because it couldn't handle RE4 as well as the GC version. The HD port is the same as the wii version but is in 720p, the game looks better then the other versions, but the audio is noticeably worse for some reason, everything sounds muffled.


 no is not base on the GC version. It is base on the PS2 one both the 360 and PS3. 360 version has a better control scheme...


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Which would explain why they lack the shining details, as well as water effects and reflections... just like the PS2 version!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Which would explain why they lack the shining details, as well as water effects and reflections... just like the PS2 version!


 yeah and a lot of reviews pointed it out that it was a lazy HD port..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

One reason i liked the GC version was because the cutscenes weren't prerendered. I thought that was a cool feature.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'd like to know what happened to Rebecca, Carlos, and Billy. Playing them again at this point in time of the story would be nice.
> 
> I already had my fill of Leon and *Chris*.



He's somehow manage to permeate his existence within RE. Please go off on a side mission and get caught in a faulty gas-line explosion.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 22, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'd like to know what happened to Rebecca, Carlos, and Billy. Playing them again at this point in time of the story would be nice.
> 
> I already had my fill of Leon and Chris.





You can never have too much Leon.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yes you can.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

I think Chris is cooler than Leon personally.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

Billy Coen beats them all.


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2012)

Who's Billy?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who's Billy?


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Beards is cooler than Chris and Leon combined.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 23, 2012)

Billy is someone who was Rebecca's sidekick for that one game.
He hasn't shown up since but he looked so cool that fans want him back even though his backstory makes this really hard.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Beards is cooler than Chris and *Leon* combined.



You can't see it, but i have pissed off face on right now. Saying anyone is cooler than Leon is just pure blasphemy.

No one beats Leon corny yet well delivered one liners.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> Billy is someone who was Rebecca's sidekick for that one game.
> He hasn't shown up since but he looked so cool that fans want him back even though his backstory makes this really hard.



I dunno, being a former Marine and a fugitive from the government seems like the perfect way for him to join up with some ragtag group o mercenaries. Said ragtag group of mercs could get called in during an outbreak.

It's how I always envisioned him getting written back into the series.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

They already have the BSAA. Don't need no "mercenary" group. 

And we all know Beards will be a badass.

And also... what makes "corny" great is that they _aren't_ well-delivered.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2012)

I think corniness has to do more with writing than delivery.

I mean, take this line:

Salazar: I've been expecting you my brethren.
Leon: No thanks, BRO!

You just can't make that not corny because it's _supposed to be corny._ 

RE4 is a giant ball of cheese and it glories in that fact.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

What made the "Jill Sandwich" line great wasn't so much the writing, but the tone and poor delivery by Barry.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 23, 2012)

What about this one.

Salazar: I send my right hand to dispose off you.
Leon: You're right hand came off.
Salazar: Say whatever you please, Die you worm.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

That one's just dumb, but it's actually...

Ramon Salazar: I've sent my right hand to dispose of you.
Leon S. Kennedy: Your right hand comes off?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2012)

So what's teh general opinion in here on Outbreak?

I played the first Scenario ages ago but all I really know about the game is the music is really fucking good.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2012)

RE4 is so good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 23, 2012)

RE4 is so shit


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2012)

You like resident evil 5 kenny. Im sorry but that game was utter crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

after playing the remake the other day my list of the best RE games changed


1-RE4/RE2 
2-REmake
3-CV
4-RE0
5-RE3
6-RE DC/ RE UC
7-RE5
8-RE1

Yeah I did enjoy the Rail shooters on the Wii more than RE5.. I wonder where REvelations is going to be in my future list.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2012)

The Resident Evil REmake is the ultimate RE game as far as im concerned.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

It is hard for me to put the REmake above RE2/RE4 specially because of what those two games did for the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Should Resident Evil Revelations have been Resident Evil 6? *


> "We should have slapped a number on it," says Kawata



Resident Evil Revelations producer Masachika Kawata believes his new 3DS game is so good that it should be treated as a main game in the series rather than a spin-off. During the latest Iwata Asks discussion, Kawata admits that Capcom should have slapped a number on the title.

*Kawata said: "Maybe I shouldn't say this, but looking at the finished game makes me think why we didn't slap a number on the title! It's a true-as-can-be Resident Evil game from head to toe, so please enjoy it."*

Last year, Kawata told Nintendo Power that he sees Resident Evil Revelations as a Resident Evil 5 sequel. So why isn't it called Resident Evil 6?

*Well seeing as it's set between Resident Evil 4 and 5, it probably wouldn't have made sense to call it Resident Evil 6. Having said that, the first half of Resident Evil 3: Nemesis takes place before the events of Resident Evil 2.*



Interesting stuff and REvelations is a main RE game I wonder why some sites call it a Spin off... "Look at CV"


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Code Veronica sucked and nobody liked it because it proved to everyone what nobody wanted to acknowledge - that fixed camera angles and slow, stupid enemies weren't cutting it any more. So they made Resident Evil 4 a complete badass of a game and lots of people, of course, complained that it wasn't a "faithful" continuation of the series.

They were wrong, but whatever. I wasn't the one who missed out on enjoying the game on four different consoles.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Code Veronica was shit because the gameplay was stale. It didn't do anything to improve on it like previous iterations and in fact removed the several new features that where introduced in RE2 and 3 for dual-wielding which was underused and stupid anyways compared to all the improvements RE3 was making. 

Remake/0 and outbreak all made several new improvements to the game keeping it from going stale. It's one of the many reasons why REmake is so highly regarded as the best of the best alongside 2 among the classics. I especially like REmakes and Outbreaks zombies that would occasionally chase you from room to room. 

I'm re-listening to the RE2/REmake soundtrack. So beautiful and eerie


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Code Veronica was shit because the gameplay was stale. It didn't do anything to improve on it like previous iterations and in fact removed the several new features that where introduced in RE2 and 3 for dual-wielding which was underused and stupid anyways compared to all the improvements RE3 was making.
> 
> Remake/0 and outbreak all made several new improvements to the game keeping it from going stale. It's one of the many reasons why REmake is so highly regarded as the best of the best alongside 2 among the classics. I especially like REmakes and Outbreaks zombies that would occasionally chase you from room to room.
> 
> I'm re-listening to the RE2/REmake soundtrack. So beautiful and eerie



Oh RE0 tracks are too good also..


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Adrenaline Rush*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr50hVOypHI[/YOUTUBE]
*Lullaby 1*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1QJNB__bec[/YOUTUBE]
*Stop the Train*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZGWEfuyydY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish 2 and 3 we REmade. . .


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

I have RE0, Remake and RE3 on my dolphin emu. All I need is freaking RE2! I got the n64 version as that was best but my laptop for some reason is completely incompatible with it. 

So now I'm missing RE2 on my dolphin 

BRB gonna go drown myself in youtube RE music.

EDIT: What boxart of that is RE0? I'm going to assume European since all RE boxarts from that region are white.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wish 2 and 3 we REmade. . .


 Yeah a lot of fans want RE2 to be remake. 



DedValve said:


> I have RE0, Remake and RE3 on my dolphin emu. All I need is freaking RE2! I got the n64 version as that was best but my laptop for some reason is completely incompatible with it.
> 
> So now I'm missing RE2 on my dolphin
> 
> ...


 Yes Europe version.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 23, 2012)

Code Veronica is shit?

Lack of sleep has to be messing with my vision, I could have sworn I read the equivalent to hand-written crack.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Code Veronica is shit?
> 
> Lack of sleep has to be messing with my vision, I could have sworn I read the equivalent to hand-written crack.


 I double checked both post, I dunno what to say to it...just to move on lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2012)

**Not liking Code Veronica**

You will never know the pleasure of carrying the most powerful knife on planet earth. 

 Sure, that's where all the real goofy shit started happening but i still like the game. It's classic Resident Evil, stale concept or not. It doesn't really do anything different from what the good classic RE did. Fuck, in this day and age, Resident Evil 4's format is what's getting stale.

Then again, i'm kind of a tool and enjoy pretty much every Resident Evil, although i enjoy 4 and 5 for what they are and not for being Resident Evil games per se.

@ Wint: Did you know that the main reason behind RE 4's third person camera was because Mikami hated the fixed camera in Onimusha 3? He didn't really saw the fixed camera in RE as a problem but he wanted to do something different with the franchise so he did with Resident Evil what he thought Onimusha needed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

For people who didn't play RE UC, Here I bring you Rebecca Nightmare chapter cut-scenes all of that happened before Rebecca meet Chris..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHM7ew6MLqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I double checked both post, I dunno what to say to it...just to move on lol



Maybe took it a bit to far but out of all the classics it was the most underwhelming. It was the "RE5" of the classics, playing it way to safe to make any major improvements and even removing several improvements that RE2/3 offered.

Hell I give RE0 more credit for trying to do something (mainly make horror work with co-op) despite me putting it under CV in my favorite RE games list. CV just brought nothing new to the table gameplay wise.


My list:
RE2
REmake
RE3
RE1
Outbreak
RECV
RE0
RE4

And I enjoyed them all greatly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Maybe took it a bit to far but out of all the classics it was the most underwhelming. It was the "RE5" of the classics, playing it way to safe to make any major improvements and even removing several improvements that RE2/3 offered.
> 
> Hell I give RE0 more credit for trying to do something (mainly make horror work with co-op) despite me putting it under CV in my favorite RE games list. CV just brought nothing new to the table gameplay wise.
> 
> ...


 RE0 is probably the most underrated game in the series...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

I really enjoyed Zero. It was so different and they used the two character thing so well. Plus that giant scorpion on the train was brilliant.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I really enjoyed Zero. It was so different and they used the two character thing so well. Plus that giant scorpion on the train was brilliant.



*GIANT FUCKING BUGS.

I CAN'T SQUISH THEM, THEY'LL FUCKING KILL ME.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CL2hetqpfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

I wonder when Krory is going to make fun of Rebecca video that I posted....


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

If you ask me...

Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil (GC remake)
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 0
Resident Evil 3
Resident Evil 5

Zero was better'n Nemesis on account of the smarter puzzles, inability to make your own ammunition and Billy. 'Cause Billy was awesome. Wasn't quite as good as Resident Evil 2, though, thanks to that game having the better enemies, the multiple scenarios and - of course - Tofu and HUNK Leon and Ada.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> If you ask me...
> 
> Resident Evil 4
> Resident Evil (GC remake)
> ...



I have Zero over 3 too.. RE3 let me down in so many ways.

Edit: Thanks to Zero"Leech Hunter", we have Raid mode in REvelations.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Considering RE3 is garbage...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2012)

Your list is pretty much mine Aji.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Why was Code: Veronica not on your list? Does it not count because it's not numbered?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why was Code: Veronica not on your list? Does it not count because it's not numbered?



*NO NUMBAH, NO GOOD.*


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Resident Evil 3 and 5 have numbers.

Apparently, they're no good.  Just Saiyan.

What about Resident Evil: Outbreak File #2? That has a number.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *NO NUMBAH, NO GOOD.*



*Should Resident Evil Revelations have been Resident Evil 6? *


> "We should have slapped a number on it," says Kawata



that is what he said.  info in previous page.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, i read that interview. Wintrale linked it somewhere.

And they didn't even need to tell me that, the throwback to the old games was convincing enough.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Should Resident Evil Revelations have been Resident Evil 6? *



If it was on a console, yes.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> If it was on a console, yes.



Just wait for Resident Evil: Revealations, only on the Wii U. No typo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2012)

Hell, i'm 99% sure they will port the game to next generation consoles if Revelations is a big hit. It's Capcom. It'd be weird if they didn't.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hell, i'm 99% sure they will port the game to next generation consoles if Revelations is a big hit. It's Capcom. It'd be weird if they didn't.



They did it with Resident Evil 4, so yeah... Unless it tanks, which it might do considering they'd clearly rather have Resident Evil 6 adverts on TV than Revelations adverts, it's definitely getting ported to at least one home console. Maybe the Wii U, since it allows a second screen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hell, i'm 99% sure they will port the game to next generation consoles if Revelations is a big hit. It's Capcom. It'd be weird if they didn't.



Has Capcom ever released a portable on console? Nothing is coming to mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Capcom is clearly supporting REvelations with the TV campaign and ads. REvelations in Europe has like 6 different commercials. Short ones but they are there. Here in America, I wonder how early they are going to kick the campaign..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well Capcom is clearly supporting REvelations with the TV campaign and ads. REvelations in Europe has like 6 different commercials. Short ones but they are there. Here in America, I wonder how early they are going to kick the campaign..



I've not seen any. I've seen Resident Evil 6 adverts on TV, but no Revelations ones. I wonder what channel they're showing them on, if they are.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I've not seen any. I've seen Resident Evil 6 adverts on TV, but no Revelations ones. I wonder what channel they're showing them on, if they are.


 oh that is a bad sign... I doubt the game is going to tank tho...Demo is getting a lot of praising from players.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So what's teh general opinion in here on Outbreak?
> 
> I played the first Scenario ages ago but all I really know about the game is the music is really fucking good.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP4XYqm_eGg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAxhrNwQDi4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YR_6au8mRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuck that game because I got no 3DS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Fuck that game because I got no 3DS


 I love the lessons tho.. bring memories from the past...and you get a 3DS


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

No money


----------



## Amuro (Jan 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Fuck that game because I got no 3DS





zenieth said:


> No money


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No money



Then sell your kidneys. Y'don't need them.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

Sell one of your eyes. Having 2 is overrated, and you'll look cool with just 1. You might not be able to view the games in 3D though.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I've not seen any. I've seen Resident Evil 6 adverts on TV, but no Revelations ones. I wonder what channel they're showing them on, if they are.



lol wat there showing adverts for 6 here already?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Amuro said:


> lol wat there showing adverts for 6 here already?



It was pretty short, only briefly showing Leon, Chris and the new guy before pointing to Youtube for the full trailer.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I've not seen any. I've seen Resident Evil 6 adverts on TV, but no Revelations ones. I wonder what channel they're showing them on, if they are.



Wait...what? The game was just announced like a few days ago and won't release until November. It doesn't make sense for Capcom to be releasing tv adverts for it so soon when they'll have nothing to show for it for months. 

Revelations looks good...fuck why do I have to get a 3DS? Even if I did have a 3DS I'm still piss that I would have to play it on a 5" screen or whatever compared to my 32' inch plasma being unused there with my surround sound system and all that shit   

 Fuck you capcom I want it ported! Whats amazing is that even if Revelations is ported to the 360/PS3 the graphics while not as good as the normal HD game (obviously) will still be able to hold it's own. Goddamn technology is scary D:


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not lying about the adverts - .


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

...damn. They are really going all out for this one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Wait...what? The game was just announced like a few days ago and won't release until November. It doesn't make sense for Capcom to be releasing tv adverts for it so soon when they'll have nothing to show for it for months.
> 
> *Revelations looks good...fuck why do I have to get a 3DS? Even if I did have a 3DS I'm still piss that I would have to play it on a 5" screen or whatever compared to my 32' inch plasma being unused there with my surround sound system and all that shit   *
> 
> Fuck you capcom I want it ported! Whats amazing is that even if Revelations is ported to the 360/PS3 the graphics while not as good as the normal HD game (obviously) will still be able to hold it's own. Goddamn technology is scary D:


 you are not the only one feeling that way. A lot sites feel that REvelations belong in consoles not in a handheld.. Imo is not an issue for me but I do get why they are saying that..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't. I'm glad it's on a handheld. Now that they can handle full blown console experiences that aren't ports or remakes from older consoles, I say developers should definitely aim to do this sort of thing on handhelds. We're not playing on Game Gears any more.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Still not fair to leave out the majority for the minority...again. Which is ironic considering the main plan behind this game was to appeal to the minority in the first place (survival/horror fans) yet many of them probably don't have a 3DS in the fist place.

Wanna make a console RE on a handheld? Fine by me, just don't forget the consoles, especially since Revelations might be tied to RE6 story wise. Especially when the appeal is something fans have been asking for years. It's the main reason why I stopped caring for Kingdom Hearts looooong ago. Gotta buy every damn system just to grasp wtf is going on in that story.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

If they don't already have one, it's about time they picked one up. I don't get this weird notion people have of waiting for Capcom to port it to home consoles. If you're not going to buy the 3DS version, it's never going to sell well enough to justify a home console port. Don't forget they'd have to redo all of the textures, rearrange the controls, rerecord all the audio and change all the puzzles... That'd be a lot of work.

It's kinda obvious Capcom will port it eventually, especially if it becomes popular enough, but it's really silly to expect them to do it and to refuse to pick the game up until they do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

For  Zaelapolopollo who deleted his post in the RE6 thread. They are a couple of REvelations tracks on youtube.

*Previous Story*










*Deep Sea*










*Trace Of Riddles*










*Title Screen*










*Ooze Attack*The title is obviously provisional and will be replaced when a proper one is found











Trace of Riddles is growing on me..:33


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

I really like the music on the title screen.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 23, 2012)

I see it now

This thread ends up like ME3 thread. So many useless crappy posts and no new info out .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> I see it now
> 
> This thread ends up like ME3 thread. So many useless crappy posts and no new info out .


 I think someone posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think someone posted in the wrong thread.



No I didn't

All I see is ZzZzZzZ up in here.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> If they don't already have one, it's about time they picked one up. I don't get this weird notion people have of waiting for Capcom to port it to home consoles. If you're not going to buy the 3DS version, it's never going to sell well enough to justify a home console port. Don't forget they'd have to redo all of the textures, rearrange the controls, rerecord all the audio and change all the puzzles... That'd be a lot of work.
> 
> It's kinda obvious Capcom will port it eventually, especially if it becomes popular enough, but it's really silly to expect them to do it and to refuse to pick the game up until they do.



At the same time it's silly to spend $200 plus on a single game. 3DS's library intrigues me but I have no need for a handheld now nor do I care for one. The only game that I so want are Kingdom Hearts and Revelations and 2 games just doesn't justify that price especially when it's not necessary (I'm not a big traveler) and in this economy especially when I'm looking at other games for my consoles.

I'm not holding out with the expectations to port it and I doubt they will but I don't know why this wasn't made for the consoles in the first place. I'm not getting a 3DS for one game nor am I in the position to get one anyways nor do I really want one.

Bought a DS and a PSP only ever played it at home even then not much compared to my xbox and PC. Nowhere near. So I don't see me buying another one as I lost interest in playing handhelds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Let see, no Number RE games..

Resident Evil Code: Veronica X
Resident Evil Outbreak (series)
Resident Evil Dead Aim
Resident Evil Umbrella/Darkside Chronicles
Resident Evil Survivor(series)
Resident Evil The Mercenaries 3D

so the biggest sucess of those games from Capcom is CV. The Mercenaries is selling steady, UC sold great/DC tanked and Dead Aim bombed? I can't find figures for that.. So next stop is REvelations.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2012)

CV belongs in the numbered section. Just because it doesn't have a number doesn't make it any less important, it's the opposite. It's one of the most critical games story wise. 

Revelations seems to be the same, just as important. No reason to be grouping them together with spin-offs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> CV belongs in the numbered section. Just because it doesn't have a number doesn't make it any less important, it's the opposite. It's one of the most critical games story wise.
> 
> Revelations seems to be the same, just as important. No reason to be grouping them together with spin-offs.


 this is the thing tho. Dead Aim is a main RE game. It is canon. Reason why I want to play that game or Capcom should remake it, take out the Light Gun gameplay and fix it with classic RE one.

Resident Evil:0
Resident Evil
Resident Evil:2
Resident Evil:3
Resident Evil: Code Veronica X
Resident Evil: Dead Aim
Resident Evil:4
Resident Evil: Revelations
Resident Evil:5


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

For the Hunk fans.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLDS7FKKJKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2012)

That was one of the better parts of UC.

Honestly I think UC was decent apart from the RE0 Scenario and what they did to Birkin's character.

Th Chronicles games seem to be very hit-and-miss.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

The death cannot die


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2012)

just started CV for the first time holy shit at Steve's voice


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2012)

Amuro said:


> just started CV for the first time holy shit at Steve's voice


The most annoying male character you will ever encounter in the entire series.

Scratch that. That award goes to Alfred Ashford. Steve is the second most annoying male character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2012)

Steve's voice didn't bother me nearly as much as the graphics.

Everything in that game is hideous.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> this is the thing tho. Dead Aim is a main RE game. It is canon. Reason why I want to play that game or Capcom should remake it, take out the Light Gun gameplay and fix it with classic RE one.
> 
> Resident Evil:0
> Resident Evil
> ...



dead aim isn't a main entry. Its canon but it's also a spinoff much like outbreak and even though it fits in the timeline it offers nothing to the story that is ever touched on again unlike the other games. 

Only non numbered main entries so far are cv and revelations. I don't know why cv wasn't given the number in the first place.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm playing the HD version and it's fine so far.

Rewiki says CV was supposed to be 3 and Nemesis was the spin off but they were forced by Sony to make Nemesis the numbered title. Thats REwiki though, so take that with a pint glass of salt.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2012)

REmake should have its own choice on the poll and not be lumped in with the bad game that was RE1


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2012)

CV is an okay game, Wesker at his best there.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> CV is an okay game, Wesker at his best there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2012)

CVX is the best RE

fuck you all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> CVX is the best RE
> 
> fuck you all


 hey! do not include me in this mess.   lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why reviewers can't get it? RE cheesy lines with the characters is part of the series? they are taking points of REvelations scores because of that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it depends on how it's done.

RE4 had a lot of cheesy lines but the game was taking the piss out of itself half the time so that could be allowed.

But if Revelations had some super-dramatic and serious scene with really bad dialogue then that's a mark against it.

Of course I'm not sure of the context of the cheesy lines in Revelations so I can't say if it's legitimate criticism or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think it depends on how it's done.
> 
> RE4 had a lot of cheesy lines but the game was taking the piss out of itself half the time so that could be allowed.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I get that and it seem that Jessica has a lot to do with it.. lol


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2012)

It's mainly because back then many cheesy lines weren't forced, (RE's original voice-acting for example is a clear example of ignorance is bliss as Mikami thought this is how Americans acted) and usually cheesy lines would come from either bad voice acting or bad translation (which was extremely common in the RE series) but in this game it seems to be forced, especially with those 2 goons quint and keith. There was a reason that comic relief characters where removed from the original Resident Evil and never brought back.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> It's mainly because back then many cheesy lines weren't forced, (RE's original voice-acting for example is a clear example of ignorance is bliss as Mikami thought this is how Americans acted) and usually cheesy lines would come from either bad voice acting or bad translation (which was extremely common in the RE series) but in this game it seems to be forced, especially with those 2 goons quint and keith. There was a reason that comic relief characters where removed from the original Resident Evil and never brought back.


 But we have seem the whole series go with it tho. Is not something new, that is what I am saying.. I am not saying that you are wrong or reviewers are wrong just that I thought It was a given from RE series.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> There was a reason that comic relief characters where removed from the original Resident Evil and never brought back.



But they put Rebecca in Mercenaries.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> But they put Rebecca in Mercenaries.



You keep dissing on my 12 year old taiwanese boy and Imma have to lay down some hurt on you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> But they put Rebecca in Mercenaries.



*I'LL FUCKING CUT YOU, KRORY.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

His hate for Rebecca is growing!!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory just prefer biker chicks riddled with STDs.


And ya know, speaking of translation errors and the like, Resident Evil is one of the biggest examples of the disconnect between Japanese and American audiences. Resident Evil is a massive franchise in Japan and it's taken seriously enough that something like Degeneration can get a theatrical release. (albeit a small one) They release a ton of booklets with extra details about the plot and characters and stuff like that.

Then it comes here and Capcom of America just doesn't give a shit. They translate things wrong or not at all and it's a result of the fact the RE series just isn't valued quite as much over here. It might have a fanbase but it's mainly only for the games. Most people don't give a shit about the extra stuff so American Capcom doesn't either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Krory just prefer biker chicks riddled with STDs.
> 
> 
> And ya know, speaking of translation errors and the like, Resident Evil is one of the biggest examples of the disconnect between Japanese and American audiences. Resident Evil is a massive franchise in Japan and it's taken seriously enough that something like Degeneration can get a theatrical release. (albeit a small one) They release a ton of booklets with extra details about the plot and characters and stuff like that.
> ...


 your post right in the money. Capcom of America screwed up REvelations and they are like yeah well we are going to talk about that later.. wtf? >_>



That is a freaking shame..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Revelaitons


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wow. 

Are they gonna recall or roll with it?


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry I can't be a p*d*p**** like Esua and the rest of you. 

And lololol... oh Capcom...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Are they gonna recall or roll with it?





> We're aware that this has affected a portion of the production run. There's likely to be some news to follow closer to launch on this topic. - Capcom's Christian Svensson


 Capcom PR respond.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 26, 2012)

its bad enough they make you wait but then they can't even get the name right lolololol Capcom indeed



Krory said:


> Sorry I can't be a p*d*p**** like Esua and the rest of you.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 26, 2012)

Owwww
Revelaitons
Oh well I'm sure they'll fix it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Interview with Masami Ueda, music composer for RE1-3.


I personally think the soundtrack for RECVX was better than any of those but 2 was still pretty good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Music has never been a strong point in the RE series, imo.

Also, Capcom should've just played it cool and be like, "Resident Evil: Revelaitons? Yeah, that's the REAL title. That was on purpose."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

I tend to value music pretty highly in a game or movie.  It is essential for atmosphere.

Music is definitely one of the reasons I love the RE3 opening so much.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

I value music highly as well.

I just didn't appreciate RE's music.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

So, out of curiosity, I finally watched Resident Evil Degeneration. 

Now I know why people were calling Leon a robot.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

Nemesis suddenly crashes through the window, what do you do? Run repeatedly into the wall.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6e4uElYPyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Eh, some people don't react too well to surprises. I've seen far more embarrassing reactions than that.

Although Nemesis got nothing on how Mr. X bursts through the fucking wall in RE2. The real surprising bit is you had just escaped from, or beaten him in,  a room just down the hall. You're running along feeling all safe and then BAM.

Also Krory I recall you said earlier you didn't like Mr. X. Was it his appearance that put you off?
Well the RE2 Mr. X just had no fashion sense. Don't judge them all by him.



Ivan here is pretty fly.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, no...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

Helix said:


> Nemesis suddenly crashes through the window, what do you do? Run repeatedly into the wall.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6e4uElYPyQ[/YOUTUBE]



I remember that "One Zombie" mode in REmake.

Now, if they could REmake 2 and 3. . .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2012)

I dunno, RE2 was really good. 

RE3 could stand a remake though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2012)

How about RE3 getting remake on the 3DS?


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2012)

RE3 Nemesis in HD.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2012)

What they should do is remake Resident Evil 0~3, including Code Veronica, in sexy beautiful HD and give players three choices: to either play them with completely fixed camera angles, completely over-the-shoulder camera angles, or to play them with the hybrid system that Resident Evil 3.5 showed off.

Everyone wins!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't remember could nemesis follow you through doors?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes Nemy can follow you through doors. By follow I mean bolting towards you as soon you take a few steps to the next screen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> What they should do is remake Resident Evil 0~3, including Code Veronica, in sexy beautiful HD and give players three choices: to either play them with completely fixed camera angles, completely over-the-shoulder camera angles, or to play them with the hybrid system that Resident Evil 3.5 showed off.
> 
> Everyone wins!



Old Capcom might have done this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes Nemy can follow you through doors. By follow I mean bolting towards you as soon you take a few steps to the next screen.


Oh fuck yes he can. The only place he can't follow you is the save room.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I dunno, RE2 was really good.
> 
> RE3 could stand a remake though.



I don't like the implication you're making.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh fuck yes he can. The only place he can't follow you is the save room.



So does he just disappear once you enter it or does he stay outside waiting to fuck your shit up?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> So does he just disappear once you enter it or does he stay outside waiting to fuck your shit up?


No, he disappears until he jumps at you again in another area. 

Thing is, you can outrun him and he won't follow you after passing through couple of different areas. But outrunning him is difficult because the fucker is fast as hell, unless you are good at maneuvering with tank control and dodge Nemy's attacks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2012)

The World said:


> I don't like the implication you're making.



RE3 is my least favorite RE for several reasons.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2012)

How about it then? Rank the RE games you've played from best to worst.

For me:
RE2
RE0
RE4
RE1
RECVX
RE3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

RE4
RE5

Didn't finish either, RE4 seemed decent. RE5 was ass.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

REmake
RE4
RE2
RE3
RE1


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Of only the main series?

Ehh...

REmake
RECVX
RE2
RE1
RE4
RE5
RE0
RE3

Something like that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 27, 2012)

RE: CVX
RE2
REmake
RE?
RE3
Outbreak File #2
Outbreak
RE1
Dead Aim
RE5
RE4


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow you really hate 4.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

RE4
REmake
RECVX
RE3
RE2
RE1
REUM/DC
RE0
Outbreak
RE5


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know how anyone can like Re4 over 5. I may hate the direction 4 went in but its far superior to 5, crappy Ashley and buttmunch Leon and all.

Also why does Revelations have co-op, from the looks of it Jessica/Parker don't use any resources, don't die and do minimal if any damage at all to enemies. Their completely useless and can't be operated by a human so...what's the point of having co-op if the co-op is entirely useless and it would be better off single-player?

REmake
RE2
RE1: directors cut
RE3
RE0
RE4
RECVX
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
RE: Survivor
RE:Gaiden
RE5


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> What they should do is remake Resident Evil 0~3, including Code Veronica, in sexy beautiful HD and give players three choices: to either play them with completely fixed camera angles, completely over-the-shoulder camera angles, or to play them with the hybrid system that Resident Evil 3.5 showed off.
> 
> Everyone wins!



This would be ideal.

But would it all fit in one disc?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I don't know how anyone can like Re4 over 5. I may hate the direction 4 went in but its far superior to 5, crappy Ashley and buttmunch Leon and all.
> 
> Also why does Revelations have co-op, from the looks of it Jessica/Parker don't use any resources, don't die and do minimal if any damage at all to enemies. Their completely useless and can't be operated by a human so...what's the point of having co-op if the co-op is entirely useless and it would be better off single-player?
> 
> ...



In spite of your slight against Leon I'm glad I'm not alone in ranking CVX so low.
I really hate that game. 

Once I get my GameCube (hopefully this upcoming month) I'll have to put REmake on my list of games to play.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> How about it then? Rank the RE games you've played from best to worst.
> 
> For me:
> RE2
> ...



Hmm... Only main series? Then...

RE4
REmake
RE2
RE0
RE3
RE1
RECVX
RE5



Comic Book Guy said:


> This would be ideal.
> 
> But would it all fit in one disc?



On a Bluray, definitely. Even if each game was 9GB in size, there'd still be 5GB of space left.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd rather they do remakes or new survival/horror only RE games through PSN/Xbox live.

If they do fully fledged releases of Remake I'm sure RE2/3 will get the actionized approach of current games.

Especially if they add even more amazing additions on top of what REmake added.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2012)

But RE2 doesn't need an REmake. REmake was brought into being because it was what Mikami originally wanted RE1 to be. (or so I've heard. It seems to tally up with the Trevor Letters that were around since RE1 but never actually made it in the game)

RE2 is perfect just the way it is. 

Besides, after Umbrella and Darkside Chronicles, a full-fledged remake seems unlikely in the near future.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

RE2 remake would be good because now they won't have Hideki to ruin it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2012)

1-RE4/RE2 
2-REmake
3-CV
4-RE0
5-RE3
6-RE DC/ RE UC
7-RE5
8-RE1


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> RE2 remake would be good because now they won't have Hideki to ruin it.



So who is this guy? Like the character designer? You seem to have a huge beef with him and I just don't understand why.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

He was the director for RE2.

He brought Leon to the game the way he was because he thought "masculine" male characters are bullshit and they needed a prettyboy.

Which is why Dante always wore tight leather and looked 12 until DMC3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> He was the director for RE2.
> 
> He brought Leon to the game the way he was because he thought "masculine" male characters are bullshit and they needed a prettyboy.
> 
> Which is why Dante always wore tight leather and looked 12 until DMC3.



Which doesn't really has anything to do with the quality of Resident Evil 2. Which is still a pretty damn good game.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But RE2 doesn't need an REmake. REmake was brought into being because it was what Mikami originally wanted RE1 to be. (or so I've heard. It seems to tally up with the Trevor Letters that were around since RE1 but never actually made it in the game)
> 
> RE2 is perfect just the way it is.
> 
> Besides, after Umbrella and Darkside Chronicles, a full-fledged remake seems unlikely in the near future.



I'm not saying they will, I'm saying they should. I WANT a RE2make for the simple reason that RE2 is awesome and I would love for them to remake that in glorious HD and plays pretty much the same with additions built on top of it like REmake did (not story wise, gameplay wise). But I'd be perfectly fine if they made a new S/H game, so long as it's S/H and they have no excuse not to make one. They have so many options to go about it yet they just refuse to do it.



Krory said:


> He was the director for RE2.
> 
> He brought Leon to the game the way he was because he thought "masculine" male characters are bullshit and they needed a prettyboy.
> 
> Which is why Dante always wore tight leather and looked 12 until DMC3.



Ironic considering DMC3 has a younger dante


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Ironic considering DMC3 has a younger dante



And 4 has a much older Dante. With actual facial hair.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And 4 has a much older Dante. With actual facial hair.



I quite liked the look of Dante in 4. He looked badass. Don't like his looks in DMC2 then again is it even possible to find something to like in that game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2012)

Dunno, there's alot of people that seem to like his look in 2. I personally just laugh when i see his constipated frown in that game. Like it was supposed to be EDGY AS SHIT and i was supposed to be gasping in awe.

Oh well, only gonna play that one in the HD collection to play with TRish.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

Dante look 12 in DMC1?

Maybe in a world where twelve year old's looks like grown men with stubble, yeah sure.




He did love that leather, yup.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Gay cowboys are pretty cool. 


So why we talking about DMC?


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

Because of Krory's hatred of Hideki? Which I don't understand?

Sure he messed up with RE0, but he made Okami! and DMC and RE1 and 2 and he was involved in a Phoenix Wright game. 

Okay so he also fucked up with Bayonetta but I'm willing to give him another chance. 

If anything Mikami made Leon super gay in RE4, but the dude made Dino Crisis and PN03 too, so I can't fault him for that too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Gay cowboys are pretty cool.
> 
> 
> So why we talking about DMC?



I'd smack you but you have a portal set so you get a free pass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2012)

Because I played like the first ten minutes of DMC1 and am positive that I heard this RE4 song in it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2012)

The World said:


> Because of Krory's hatred of Hideki? Which I don't understand?
> 
> Sure he messed up with RE0, but he made Okami! and DMC and RE1 and 2 and he was involved in a Phoenix Wright game.
> 
> ...



Don't be hatin' on REZero. 

I'd take it over Dino Crisis at any rate.

Anyway he also did Viewtiful Joe apparently sot that's awesome. That game was all ther age back in the day but no one talks about it anymore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Don't be hatin' on REZero.
> 
> I'd take it over Dino Crisis at any rate.
> 
> Anyway he also did Viewtiful Joe apparently sot that's awesome. That game was all ther age back in the day but no one talks about it anymore.



I think he's talking about the initial version that Kamiya was doing which never passed prototype stage. The final version wasn't made by him.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd smack you but you have a portal set so you get a free pass.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

It's probably Portal 2, so you should still slap him.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

The World said:


> It's probably Portal 2, so you should still slap him.



"I'm going to attempt a manual override on this wall."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 29, 2012)

So, keeping this thread moving, RE has always been known for some really bad voice-acting. However I think this was mostly fixed once they got to the GameCube. RE still isn't great but it's a lot better.

So what are your favorite voices in RE?

I really likd Krauser in RE4 and Darkside Chronicles.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf0EpML-AWM[/YOUTUBE]

Dont mess with the classics, even though it's unbelievably cheesy and bad Resident Evil is still my favourite RE.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2012)

*JILL SANDWICH.*


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xt3fGFhHBTw[/YOUTUBE]

What fun did I have with these guys:

[YOUTUBE]kK2FgevH1t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

*MASTER OF UNLOCKING.*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 29, 2012)

*HE'S SLEEPING WITH THE ULTIMATE FAILURE!*

(I kinda like to imagine Chris in RE5 bringing back this line to make fun of that dumb bitch who wanted to jump Albert's bones.)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p52-QBTXZyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jan 30, 2012)

Rebbecca! Is that you? *walks right in front of her face*
...Chris? Is that you?

lols to be had whenever Rebbecca is involved. Lols indeed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh God, i just started RE 0 again and the first set of dialogue between Billy and Rebecca is so unbelievably fucking hilarious.



Comic Book Guy said:


> *JILL SANDWICH.*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2012)

Well they had to establish how macho Billy was.

He never talks like that at any other point in the game. 

And Rebecca is so adorable with her "I could shoot ya know."  pek

Honestly I liked the VAs they got for them in the game.

EDIT:
Do keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0rEq2bF3yw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE] even tho the game loosk trash miles aways. "Hunk" I am watching the cut scenes. Why is Hunk so bulky tho?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2012)

Am I seeing this right?

25 pages of Barry one-liners?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QSyP8YmfaFs[/YOUTUBE]
Doesn't look bad so far.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 30, 2012)

You know, for the longest, I thought Barry said "You were almost a jiggle sandwich"

It never made sense to me, but I always admired Barry for paying right attention on Jill's breast.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]QSyP8YmfaFs[/YOUTUBE]
> Doesn't look bad so far.


 Dramatic horror? wut? lol  bullshit!! I am not that hyped anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Dramatic horror? wut? lol  bullshit!! I am not that hyped anymore.



Kinda just accepted RE isn't about survival horror anymore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> You know, for the longest, I thought Barry said "You were almost a jiggle sandwich"
> 
> It never made sense to me, but I always admired Barry for paying right attention on Jill's breast.



She has more ass than tits.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Kinda just accepted RE isn't about survival horror anymore.


 I am there but the dramatic horror bullshit kind it hit me in a bad spot.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Dramatic horror? wut? lol  bullshit!! I am not that hyped anymore.



>Welcome to the first day it was announced and Capcom revealed it as "Dramatic Horror."

What a noob


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Welcome to the first day it was announced and Capcom revealed it as "Dramatic Horror."
> 
> What a noob


 did I miss that on the first day? wow


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Alex seems so awesome to play as.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> did I miss that on the first day? wow



It was being said since the info-reveals on the 20th by Kobayashi.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Alex seems so awesome to play as.


is he confirmed to be Alex?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

IGN probably said it.

Everyone believes what IGN says.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 30, 2012)

Just rewatched Degeneration Claire had so many hilarious faces in this movie. I'n surprised you saw so many people getting quarantined in such a fashion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0rEq2bF3yw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE] even tho the game loosk trash miles aways. "Hunk" I am watching the cut scenes. Why is Hunk so bulky tho?


looks great to me.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still not feeling Raccoon City.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2012)

That's because it completely screws up the timeline and canon.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

It doesn't screw it up at all...

Because it's _not_ canon.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That's because it completely screws up the timeline and canon.



It's not that, at least not for me.

For me it's the fact Delta Team, Wolfpack as they're called, is comprised of six highly trained USS soldiers... and they suck. They don't just suck a little, they suck so badly that a rookie cop and a civilian with nowhere near the same kind of training or firepower actually manage to completely outdo them. The Wolfpack were getting their arses handed to them by a partially transformed Birkin until HUNK showed up and gave them a way out before taking on Birkin alone.

It's a really bad joke, y'know? It's made even worse by their seemingly inexplicable abilities - like being able to turn normal rounds into incendiary ones, being able to turn invisible, being able to control zombies, etc - and the apparent uselessness of those abilities. They were a small army in essence and they were completely useless.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to say that the Port begging of REvelations by gamers is just hilarious, in every damn forum people are just asking for it or waiting for it. lol "Vita/Consoles"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to say that the Port begging of REvelations by gamers is just hilarious, in every damn forum people are just asking for it or waiting for it. lol "Vita/Consoles"


my brother is one of the port begging but i dont blame him game like this feel better on a big screen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> my brother is one of the port begging but i dont blame him game like this feel better on a big screen.


 But a lot of sites are eating their own words because the same people who said that REvelations belong to console, now are saying that is perfect for handheld.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 31, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> She has more ass than tits.



That's why the line made little sense to me--least the way I heard it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Winny should post her experiences with REvelations..


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you mean REvelaitons.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think you mean REvelaitons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>





Wesker. Best in swag. Better in breakfast cereals.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am so hyped about REvelations and I can't play it right now so, RE0 will do... Wii version..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am so hyped about REvelations and I can't play it right now so, RE0 will do... Wii version..



RAID MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> RAID MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODE.


.....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 1, 2012)

REZero is an awesome game. You don't need Revelaitons as long as you have it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> REZero is an awesome game. You don't need Revelaitons as long as you have it.


 I know but you always want to play the new shinny toy...


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> It's not that, at least not for me.
> 
> For me it's the fact Delta Team, Wolfpack as they're called, is comprised of six highly trained USS soldiers... and they suck. They don't just suck a little, they suck so badly that a rookie cop and a civilian with nowhere near the same kind of training or firepower actually manage to completely outdo them. The Wolfpack were getting their arses handed to them by a partially transformed Birkin until HUNK showed up and gave them a way out before taking on Birkin alone.
> 
> It's a really bad joke, y'know? It's made even worse by their seemingly inexplicable abilities - like being able to turn normal rounds into incendiary ones, being able to turn invisible, being able to control zombies, etc - and the apparent uselessness of those abilities. They were a small army in essence and they were completely useless.


Nah, it's just that both Claire and Leon happened to be very lucky. It doesn't have to do with skills.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nah, it's just that both Claire and Leon happened to be very lucky. It doesn't have to do with skills.



You mean to tell me that a teenage girl and a rookie cop managed to defeat an elite, specially trained team of operatives that can go invisible, have glowing, infinite ammo weapons, can use pheromones to turn the zombies away from them and towards their target, have experience and first hand knowledge on B.O.W.'s all because of luck?

God Wesker Uruboros works in mysterious ways...

Now if this was RE4 leon we where talking about, acceptable. RE4 leon defies gravity and can bend reality to his will with his sheer coolness. RE2 leon on the other hand could barely wipe his ass without Ada helping, not that I mind that Leon. He had a soul. 


Also raid mode >>> fucking mercs. I so wanna play on that ghost ship level (the entire Queen Zenobia playable? fuck yeah!)

Is Jessica in Raid mode? I heard she wasn't. If that's true then it's pretty much confirmed DLC (wow a PLAYABLE character not playable on the extra's? that's an entirely new low, and you already went underground a long time ago ?ap?om).


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

DedValve said:


> You mean to tell me that a teenage girl and a rookie cop managed to defeat an elite, specially trained team of operatives that can go invisible, have glowing, infinite ammo weapons, can use pheromones to turn the zombies away from them and towards their target, have experience and first hand knowledge on B.O.W.'s all because of luck?


Yes. They were lucky. 

It's as simple as that. 

Fact that highly trained soldiers were struggling to kill BOWs, and Leon and Claire manage to kill them defies logic. One is a college student, while another one is a rookie nub just graduated from police academy.

Let's turn to the real world for the argument's sake: There was a case of couple 100 untrained Polish civilians/militias able to hold the professional German Waffen SS army armed to the teeth with Luftwaffe air support and Panzer divisions for weeks during WWII, despite the fact that they were against all odds. It's not because they were made-up game characters or highly trained super soldiers of 19th century, because they were lucky. There are many cases like this that defies logic. 

LUCK. Some people obviously don't believe in it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 1, 2012)

Claire mentions in Darkside Chronicles that Chris taught her how to handle a gun and stuff.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Claire mentions in Darkside Chronicles that Chris taught her how to handle a gun and stuff.


And he obviously didn't teach her how to survive a zombie apocalypse, yet she did.

Going back to the Outbreak series, 8 of civilians manage to survive the Raccoon City because they happen to be very lucky and stayed together as a group to survive. Not because their skills are some super-duper awesome compared to the Delta squad or alpha squad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I heard Raid mode is superior compare to Mercenaries... I can't wait..


----------



## Velocity (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nah, it's just that both Claire and Leon happened to be very lucky. It doesn't have to do with skills.



What did luck have to do with anything? They were lucky a giant truck slammed into them, splitting them up and leaving them stranded in the middle of a street swarming with dozens of zombies - with dozens more converging on the area? They were lucky they found their way to the Police Station? Or that they ended up face to face with Lickers and the like? Or that they somehow managed to kill Birkin and escape Raccoon City before it went kerblooey?

Those two survived because of sheer determination, not luck. If it was luck, they wouldn't have survived several rounds with a Tyrant _and_ a constantly mutating Birkin. Those two fought tooth and nail through the stuff nightmares are made of, so I really don't think "luck" cuts it as a justification for the difference in their success compared to the Wolfpack's.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> What did luck have to do with anything? They were lucky a giant truck slammed into them, splitting them up and leaving them stranded in the middle of a street swarming with dozens of zombies - with dozens more converging on the area? They were lucky they found their way to the Police Station? Or that they ended up face to face with Lickers and the like? Or that they somehow managed to kill Birkin and escape Raccoon City before it went kerblooey?
> 
> Those two survived because of sheer determination, not luck. If it was luck, they wouldn't have survived several rounds with a Tyrant _and_ a constantly mutating Birkin. Those two fought tooth and nail through the stuff nightmares are made of, so I really don't think "luck" cuts it as a justification for the difference in their success compared to the Wolfpack's.



God damn...........





*slow clap*


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Yes. They were lucky.
> 
> It's as simple as that.
> 
> ...



Let me put the scenario in a realistic perspective for you. 
Leon and Claire are dealing with a highly strenuous situation. During these types of situations human beings produce a great deal of adrenaline. Luck comes into play for them because they really did need luck to meet the people that they did that ended up helping them escape the city but can this Wolfpac team claim the same thing?

There is such a thing as being too prepared where tune and fist become so second nature that it becomes incredibly hard for you to produce this adrenaline in a tense situation. You aren't tense going through the real thing and this can be good but this is a problem as well because it makes you feel invincible. This is a pretty bad way to view a combat scenario especially when you're with a group.
Now you have an entire team of people who feel that way. Its not that hard to see why Leon and Claire did so much better then them.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

going to have to agree with exoskel on this

the only other war based survivor was HUNK and his defining trait compared to the rest of the wolf pack was laid out Clear

He was lucky as shit and I apply that same logic to all the others not Mr. Umbrella executive


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm very glad to see this video is still around.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuck y'all, they were lucky.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 4, 2012)

I dunno, that Code Veronica opening shows Claire had some mad skillz.

...yeah, they were all lucky as shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2012)

It's just plot armor guys, not a foreign concept.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ10tbOQDcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I beat REvelations and this is my new list.

1-RE4/RE2 
2-REmake
3-REvelations
4-CV
5-RE0
6-RE3
7-RE DC/ RE UC
8-RE5
9-RE1

wow REvelations story line was really good, damn a lot of info
*Spoiler*: __ 



 T-Abyss survived and this game conspiracy was so good.. Also Jessica and Raymond are good characters and they filled their roll..I did love REvelations ending, Jill and Chris leading to RE5 events and the hints about what is coming. for who are Raymond and Jessica working for?. It may be Tricell, The Organization, or another third party? I hope is the Organization because I want to see Jessica and Ada working together.lol .


 Like a lot of things about REvelations, the game is not perfect tho but I like what Capcom did.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Let me put the scenario in a realistic perspective for you.
> Leon and Claire are dealing with a highly strenuous situation. During these types of situations human beings produce a great deal of adrenaline. Luck comes into play for them because they really did need luck to meet the people that they did that ended up helping them escape the city but can this Wolfpac team claim the same thing?
> 
> There is such a thing as being too prepared where tune and fist become so second nature that it becomes incredibly hard for you to produce this adrenaline in a tense situation. You aren't tense going through the real thing and this can be good but this is a problem as well because it makes you feel invincible. This is a pretty bad way to view a combat scenario especially when you're with a group.
> Now you have an entire team of people who feel that way. Its not that hard to see why Leon and Claire did so much better then them.


This whole argument started when someone said Leon and Claire were better at combat just because they survived the outbreak. 

Let me put the scenario in a realistic perspective so you can understand. 

The USS Delta Squad are highly trained mercenaries. They know their objectives and has every data on BOWs. When push comes to shove, they have the ability to finish off both Leon and Claire. Since the game is not out, we can't determine just how hardcore these guys are, but it's a established fact that these guys are special trained for this kind of situation. 

Leon and Claire are not. They happened to be very lucky that they survived the entire ordeal. But just because they both survived does not make them better soldiers compared to the entire Delta squad, which was the original argument.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Capcom on classic-style Resident Evil, downloadable games, could Resident Evil 6 hit Wii U?*

The following comments come from Capcom USA enior Vice-President, Christian Svensson...

On Capcom making more classic-style games like Resident Evil: Revelations...

*?This is probably a better question for [producers] Kawata or Kobayashi, however to throw in my $0.02, Revelations (or perhaps future titles that resemble Revs) is probably the closest RE classic purists are going to get. We won?t forget you guys though? but I can?t tell you how or why yet. ?*

On lower-budget downloadable games... 

*?I don?t think the RE fanbase would accept the quality/scope of a ?low budget? title. We?d get hammered for hamstringing the team due to ?a lower development budget?. Most consumers don?t care about what a game costs a developer to create. They only care about the experience it gives them.*?

On Resident Evil 6 coming to Wii U...

*?We?ve made no announcements to this end at this point. I can?t say more than that right now.?*


----------



## Helix (Feb 15, 2012)

All I want is RE Outbreak with online support on PSN/XBLA.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm so fucking happy RE6 isn't taking place before RE5. Shit would have been stupid. Now I can be hyped.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

After beating REvelations and getting ready for RE6, I have to say that I hope Jessica is in the game..pek

Edit: at the end, I voted it for RE2..


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

Leave it to Capcom to further fuck-up their timeline.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Also

Worst Male character of the series



Worst Female character of the series


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2012)

**Sheva*

*Bad**

Bitch, i'll cut you.

And pretty hearty laugh there at Capcom not knowing basic fucking math.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

>Sheva
> Not ada or Rebecca or Ashley or Sherry especially Sherry
>Laughingwhores


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sheva is that horrible.. she is in a league of her own..


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

In a league of "you're stupid to think so"

The only thing that puts her in any kind of bad light is RE5's AI system

everything else is pretty much standard RE character traits

Bad voice acting
1 dimensional
Cheesy as fuck lines
She actually has a better backstory than 97% of the cast. So that's something


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

now I am stupid? just because I clearly have an opinion about a character from a video game? sure... Yeah she is horrible.. Capcom should make a game with Quint and Her...better backstory?lol


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup, when you got ashley and Miss "I have been through a zombie scenario and yet I can't seem to ascertain how to deal with a zombie scenario" I mean rebecca I'd say you got a stupid opinion if Sheva's who you're aiming for for worst character

Also don't try to be a special snowflake with "your opinion" opinions despite what dumbasses say, can be wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

lol Sheva


Ada


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Yup, when you got ashley and Miss "I have been through a zombie scenario and yet I can't seem to ascertain how to deal with a zombie scenario" I mean rebecca I'd say you got a stupid opinion if Sheva's who you're aiming for for worst character
> 
> Also don't try to be a special snowflake with "your opinion" opinions despite what dumbasses say, can be wrong.


 is fine, I don't take your opinion personal.. and it is a general "opinion" that she is the worst in the series" and which I agreed to. Krory like her and hates Rebecca which is fine but I don't agree with him or call him an idiot, stupid or dumbass.. that is a line I don't like to cross..


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

I mean your opinion could not be called out on if you said

You personally hate Sheva or Sheva's My least liked person

but when you just use worst

you're throwing into something objective

which can be qunatified and proven wrong

I like to identify such things with the Hitler test

Objective: Ghandi is a worse person than hitler( fucking stupid and fucking false)

Subjective: I prefer hitler to Ghandi (That's how you roll bro.)


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

All the females have been good for only one thing. Dat ass

Except Claire and Jill's sandwiches.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

RE does know how to put junk in dem trunks

except for Rebecca

again


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> All the females have been good for only one thing. Dat ass
> 
> Except Claire and Jill's sandwiches.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Rebecca is the expection. She's only used as the short bus dangling jailbait for those basement dwelling scum.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I have yet to experience the awesomeness that is Jessica but from what I've seen so far she's good for a funny joke here or there.

It looks like she whines alot to Chris though and I'm just imagining Chris wanting to punch her in the face because he has this weird awkward silence and stoicism he does. 

Ada is ..............Ada...............final villain.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

If it means I get to shoot her in the face

yes please.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

When men talk about beating their wives or killing their wives in cold bold, they are actually referring to Ada.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> I have yet to experience the awesomeness that is Jessica but from what I've seen so far she's good for a funny joke here or there.
> 
> It looks like she whines alot to Chris though and I'm just imagining Chris wanting to punch her in the face because he has this weird awkward silence and stoicism he does.
> 
> Ada is ..............Ada...............final villain.


 Jessica "me and my sweet ass are on the way" priceless


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, that made me chuckle and I realized Jessica isn't just a generic bland character or I should say Rebecca tier level.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah, that made me chuckle and I realized Jessica isn't just a generic bland character or I should say Rebecca tier level.


 after finishing the game I realized than in moment of need or help from a female companion that is the perfect Phrase..lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2012)

i like sheva


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Does Resident Evil: Revelations tie directly to Resident Evil 6?*

alright interesting info about it..
*Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 




This one is a bit of a spoiler, so we'll leave the discussion for after the break.



What you're looking at as a screencap from the end of Revelations. It's a vile that's traded between two characters. Some people are saying that the vile features the same '6' that is in the Resident Evil 6 logo. Check that logo out below.



Using the latest in technology (MS Paint), here's an outlined version of the '6' in the vile. What do you think? Are they one in the same or is this just wishful thinking?



I certainly hope its the real deal. I'd hate to think that RE6 would be teased in a Nintendo-only Resident Evil game, and then not have RE6 actually show up on a Nintendo platform. Come on Wii U RE6 announcement at E3!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2012)

Rebecca is better than half the female cast

so fuck you all


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Sheva fucking sucks, get over it. Worst character in the worst game of the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Sheva fucking sucks, get over it. Worst character in the worst game of the series.


 btw did you read the REvelations tie with RE6 thing that I posted? and yeah Sheva sucks..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> btw did you read the REvelations tie with RE6 thing that I posted? and yeah Sheva sucks..



Yes I did, it's definitely interesting.  Was the T-Abyss virus ever used by Albert Wesker in RE5, or was that just the T-Virus, G-Virus and Las Plagas combined? If it wasn't, it has to show up again eventually... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jessica and Raymond needed to deliver the T-Abyss virus sample to someone lol. And if it wasn't Albert Wesker, it must be someone else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yes I did, it's definitely interesting.  Was the T-Abyss virus ever used by Albert Wesker in RE5, or was that just the T-Virus, G-Virus and Las Plagas combined? If it wasn't, it has to show up again eventually...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 probably the Organization which Ada works for.. I believe Hunk too work for them? I don't remember


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2012)

It's all so very weird.

Wesker and Ada recovered samples of the T-Virus, the G-Virus and the T-Veronica virus for the company that Ada had been working for since before Raccoon City. Then Wesker betrays that company, presumably taking everything he had gathered and giving them to a third organisation. He then gets Ada to come with him, but she remains loyal to the organisation she was originally hired by - which leads her to give them a Master Plagas and Wesker only a subordinate one. We don't see her in RE5, so it's assumed she didn't go back to Wesker's side.

The organisation she works for already had the T-Virus (thanks to Wesker), the G-Virus (thanks to Ada), the T-Veronica virus (thanks again to Wesker) and the Las Plagas (thanks to Ada), so they likely decided that she didn't need to. Either that or they actually consider Ada a valuable employee, meaning they got her out of there before Wesker could realise what she did.


*Spoiler*: _So... ._ 



I'd presume that Raymond and Jessica work for the same people that Ada does, meaning they added the T-Abyss virus to their collection.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Sheva fucking sucks, get over it. Worst character in the* worst game of the series*.



the Umbrella chronicles say hi.

Racist.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the Umbrella chronicles say hi.
> 
> Racist.



RE5 makes Umbrella Chronicles look like game of the year material.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 21, 2012)

I enjoyed RE5 more than RE3,

and Sheva doesn't hold a candle to Steve.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Terrible taste confirmed.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 21, 2012)

Same content. Sequel had bigger budget.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I enjoyed RE5 more than RE3



I got one better.

I enjoyed Resident Evil 5 more than 4.

If you want to make it full blown action horror and weaponize your enemies, might as well make it a more arcade based experience. Which 5 was. And the Bro-op actually worked perfectly, which is pretty impressive considering they forced it at the last minute.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

wait a minute!!! 5 over 4 Deathbringerpt? and how is that saying that 5 is the worst of the series racist?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2012)

Just my humble opinion, man. Bro-op was just too much fun.

And i still think the REmake is still the best Resident Evil ever made so i still got plenty purist blood in me.


----------



## Helix (Feb 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just my humble opinion, man. Bro-op was just too much fun.
> 
> And i still think the REmake is still the best Resident Evil ever made so i still got plenty purist blood in me.



You're alright, Deathbringerpt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> RE5 makes Umbrella Chronicles look like game of the year material.



You should work for  ign, with a crap opinion like that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually I enjoyed UC more than RE5, that is how low in standard the game is imo.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You should work for  ign, with a crap opinion like that



Aw, how cute.

Umbrella Chronicles was scarier and better than RE5, and it only had one _new_ scenario. RE5 was RE4 with an awful plot, ruined/awful characters, a shitty "new" threat, awful enemies and an awful location. At least Umbrella Chronicles fed me the series' better games via an on-rail shooter. The only reason I played and finished RE5 was because I did the entire story co-op with a friend. If you actually think RE5 is a good addition to the series, you should go back to playing zombie mode on Black Ops or something. That seems right up your alley.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2012)

Resident Evil 5 sucked, plain and simple. Allowing you to buy ammo, splitting the game up with a chapter select screen and allowing you to replay them whenever you felt like it, the complete lack of any pretence of horror and that awful fake-as-hell accent that Sheva had...

The Co-Op was cool, a nice little add on, but it didn't save the game from being something I could only stomach a single playthrough of. Which is a damn shame, since it's the only Resident Evil game I haven't played through more than once.

Thankfully, Revelations does "Bro-Op" (as you call it) much better and it doesn't interfere with the actual story either.


----------



## Helix (Feb 22, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> Resident Evil 5 sucked, plain and simple. Allowing you to buy ammo, splitting the game up with a chapter select screen and allowing you to replay them whenever you felt like it, the complete lack of any pretence of horror and that awful fake-as-hell accent that Sheva had...
> 
> The Co-Op was cool, a nice little add on, but it didn't save the game from being something I could only stomach a single playthrough of. Which is a damn shame, since it's the only Resident Evil game I haven't played through more than once.
> 
> Thankfully, Revelations does "Bro-Op" (as you call it) much better and it doesn't interfere with the actual story either.



How else can you implement co-op without splitting the game into chapters? Most co-op games that involve plot/level progression require to start a game at the beginning of a level, or in this case, a chapter. I don't know how Revelations does it, but I am sure it does something similar. 

And, Resident Evil has been losing its "horror" aspect since RE4. Not that it was a particularly horrifying game to begin with but it's nothing like the atmosphere of the older RE games.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 22, 2012)

It hasn't been losing its horror, actually. Resident Evil 4 wasn't as scary simply because Leon was much more capable. Even so, the Regeneradors were a highlight in the horror department. The bosses were all suitably gross, as well, and they balanced the more generous ammo supply by throwing more intelligent enemies at you that took more to kill. Then we have Revelations, which is as scary as the series has ever been (not very, but that's beside the point). Especially that last leg, with the creepy music, creaking wood and corpses littered all over the place. Even Resident Evil 6 has Leon wandering around in dark and creepy places. 

Resident Evil 5 really just sticks out. There was no horror at all. It didn't even try to be scary - it just put as many enemies in front of you as possible and let you annihilate them all. They didn't even bother with the weapon exclusive upgrades, instead just giving them all infinite ammo.

As for Revelations, it separates the Co-Op from the actual main game. There's no chapter select for the main game. Instead, they take areas from the main game, change the enemies that show up and let you and a friend run through. Which is really what Resident Evil 5 should've done all along.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2012)

Much as I'd like to join in insulting RE5, this is far more uniqu and glorious.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

People hating on RE4 with the horror aspect huh? I was probably more "scared" of RE4 than I was of RE2 or RE3. Only game that is "scarier" considering this is all subjective is REmake.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Much as I'd like to join in insulting RE5, this is far more uniqu and glorious.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 23, 2012)

The World said:


> People hating on RE4 with the horror aspect huh? I was probably more "scared" of RE4 than I was of RE2 or RE3. Only game that is "scarier" considering this is all subjective is REmake.



I agree. I'd go as far as saying that RE4 reinvented the horror in the series. At some point between RE3 and 4, Capcom realized that the ever popular creepy researcher memos and "something-crashes-through-a-window" events ever-present earlier in the series, no longer cut it for the survival horror tag. 

The element of stress and anxiety enforced in RE4, as emphasized in the reaction events, the "race" against Leon's own mutation, the Garrador cage, the Verdugo hallway and Bella Sister arena for example, had a far greater effect on me than any of the "horror" that had come before it in the previous games. REmake had some of the same, in the shape of Crimson Heads - arguably the installment's most celebrated addition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Shounen Champion kicks off Resident Evil manga*



- first appears in this week's issue
- titled Resident Evil Maruhawa Desire
- set in Maruhawa Academy, the largest school in Asia
- school is located on an island
- when a student turns into a zombie, BSAA advisor Professor Dagu and his assistant Ricky come to the school to investigate
- they end up getting caught in larger issues
-* story is considered canon*
- Chris and other BSAA members also make appearances 



Capcom wtf??? Canon?


----------



## Yun Fang (Feb 23, 2012)

^*sigh* Its like you have to purchase any material related to Resident evil whether its a manga, movie, or a game just to understand the timeline =/. I would've accepted this as a side story or something to hold us over for ORC and RE6. But, canon? really? If that's the case I hope Mera turns out to be the hooded lady and isn't included for 6 for fangirl purposes and that this manga at least gives some hints of the next game. By the way, I never heard of this woman. Guess Chris forgot all about Jill.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2012)

Capcom makes everything canon.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I agree. I'd go as far as saying that RE4 reinvented the horror in the series. At some point between RE3 and 4, Capcom realized that the ever popular creepy researcher memos and "something-crashes-through-a-window" events ever-present earlier in the series, no longer cut it for the survival horror tag.
> 
> The element of stress and anxiety enforced in RE4, as emphasized in the reaction events, the "race" against Leon's own mutation, the Garrador cage, the Verdugo hallway and Bella Sister arena for example, had a far greater effect on me than any of the "horror" that had come before it in the previous games. REmake had some of the same, in the shape of Crimson Heads - arguably the installment's most celebrated addition.



Yep 1 man going up against an army of monsters. I found it had more of the horror aspect than the jump scares of the previous games like the window crashing.

The one thing I always love about the series is the atomsphere, it has pretty creepy atomsphere.

Now if only they could fix the dialogue to have it match the more serious and mature tone of the series. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Shounen Champion kicks off Resident Evil manga*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this a side-story or is it relevant to RE6? Otherwise I don't care.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

RE Gaiden isn't canon.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Wut       ?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Wut       ?





Death-kun said:


> Capcom makes everything canon.



I was responding to this. The RE game, Resident Evil Gaiden, is not canon.

Neither are those weird novels with the zombie t-rex or whatever it was.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Zombie T-rex?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Sadly it looks like I kinda misremembered.



I haven't read the actual novel and the people who mentioned it made it sound like an actual dinosaur.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kids this is why MTV should not be allow to review video games!

*Resident Evil: Revelations - review*



> This may be the first game I've ever played that ended with text informing the player of a bureaucratic realignment as major plot-point and a final battle that seemed ripped from another game entirely. Worse still, among all of the bio weapons that Revelations amasses against you, there's one lone zombie (yeah I know they weren't technically zombies in 4 or 5, but they were close enough). I think "boring" is often an easy way out of articulating the problems with a game, but when Revelations isn't frustrating, it's simply boring you with its limited scope and vision.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking up game reviews on MTV

There are many things I wonder about you Malv


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Looking up game reviews on MTV
> 
> There are many things I wonder about you Malv


 Well I saw it at Gonintendo when I was reading some stuff.. Really made me laughed and wonder? nothing to wonder about me, just a regular guy...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

You like Baten Kaitos.

You are an awesome guy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> It hasn't been losing its horror, actually.



Although it kinda did. After Resident evil 4, Resident Evil 5, Resident Evil Mercenaries, Resident Evil: Mercenaries, Resident evil: Operation Raccoon City and to a lesser extent Resident Evil 6, the shift to action is pretty obvious. Capcom even explicitly said in interviews about Revelations that the game was pretty much a love letter to the fans that stuck with the franchise because of its survival horror roots. Revelations is the first Resident Evil game in many years were the main focus was a more traditional yet modern Resident Evil experience.



Timey Wimey said:


> Resident Evil 4 wasn't as scary simply because Leon was much more capable.



Well, everyone in the cast is more experienced now, i don't see how's that an excuse for a less scary experience. Certainly didn't stopped Revelations from trying. Or the Regenerators from being fucking eerie.



Timey Wimey said:


> Even so, the Regeneradors were a highlight in the horror department.



True. Problem is that they were the only highlight in the horror department in the horror game. Spanish Rasputin was pretty good too. But i still refuse to believe anyone that says that 4 had better atmosphere and was more scary in the goofball session of Devil May Cry acrobatics, Bingo jokes, Dracula accented Spanish Cult leaders and midget jumping napoleons. Resident Evil 4 barely takes itself seriously in which the cheese is very self aware instead of the more traditional Resident Evil "WE'RE TAKING THIS SO SERIOUSLY, YOU GUYS" cheese. 

Plus, the enormous backpack that allowed you could carry the entire freaking game didn't helped much on the sense of isolation and helplessness when you were anything but.



Timey Wimey said:


> The bosses were all suitably gross



Which Resident Evil boss isn't?



Timey Wimey said:


> as well, and they balanced the more generous ammo supply by throwing more intelligent enemies at you that took more to kill.



They weren't more intelligent. Only faster, with a more slightly more complex behavior pattern and were shoved in bigger numbers. With the exception of the latter B.O.W's, all of them sprinted to you, stopped and waited a couple of seconds before attacking. Also some of them had ranged weapons and explosives and in some of the more action packed sections, the game would provide a situational cover system.

And Resident Evil 5 did the same thing. These were changes made to set up a more fast paced action game. Not setting the mood for an atmospheric survival horror game.



Timey Wimey said:


> Resident Evil 5 really just sticks out. There was no horror at all.



Of course it did, although it was your basic run-of-the-mill action horror following 4's design.



Timey Wimey said:


> it just put as many enemies in front of you as possible and let you annihilate them all.



Same as 4.



Timey Wimey said:


> They didn't even bother with the weapon exclusive upgrades, instead just giving them all infinite ammo.



Plenty of Resident Evil games have infinite +game bonuses like that. Hell, Resident Evil 4 gave you a badass laser gun with infinite ammo.



Timey Wimey said:


> As for Revelations, it separates the Co-Op from the actual main game. There's no chapter select for the main game. Instead, they take areas from the main game, change the enemies that show up and let you and a friend run through. Which is really what Resident Evil 5 should've done all along.



Hum...i guess that's a more sensible way of implementing co-op into the franchise. Is there any co-op puzzle solving, underwater exploration or does it just sticks to killing fish zombies? 

I still say that 5's co-op works perfectly though. The thing is, I can agree with someone when they say that Resident Evil 4 is a better Resident Evil game than 5 since 4 retained more aspects of the old school format (Some backtracking memorization, archaic buildings, better atmosphere when there wasn't mobs screaming and actual puzzles). But I don't get it when they try to separate the games to such an extent when 5 borrows so heavily from 4.

Also, why no reply to my pm, Wint? I crave for attention


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Regenerators were the only thing that had a horror feel to it?

Someone must have forgotten about the Verdugo's, Garrador's and U-3........and OVEN MAN!  I think they were nice combination of the old school BOWs that still feels fresh today. Even the sewer part with the Novistador's was kind of creepy.

Then RE5 killed it by having a giant crab with a similar name to U-3. 

And doing an all action gauntlet of RE4's greatest hits.

And the most infamous, shitty co-op.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Regenerators were the only thing that had a horror feel to it?



It certainly was the only creature in the game that successfully set up an eerie mood which conveyed the feeling that you were fucked the moment that thing caught sight of you.

I don't see how the other bug-like B.O.W's of 4 were any different from 5's B.O.W.'s. Which were also a throwback to the old school Resident evil monsters.

Also, something tells me you didn't actually played the Co-op.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Bug-like? I only listed 1 that was bug-like and that is the Novistador. 

The other B.O.W's I listed also very much set up that feeling that you were immediately going to be fucked by them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok so the people who finished REvelations where does that game rank in your list now?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok so the people who finished REvelations where does that game rank in your list now?



It's probably a solid third, I think. It's a better Resident Evil game than Resident Evil 4 and it's a better game than the remake of Resident Evil, but it isn't a better game than Resident Evil 4 nor is it a better Resident Evil game than the remake of Resident Evil. If that makes sense.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 25, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> It's probably a solid third, I think. It's a better Resident Evil game than Resident Evil 4 and it's a better game than the remake of Resident Evil, but it isn't a better game than Resident Evil 4 nor is it a better Resident Evil game than the remake of Resident Evil. If that makes sense.



What? How can you think that? Revelations is a better game than Resident Evil 4 but not a better game than Resident Evil 2 but a better Resident Evil game than REmake but not a better game than it.

Obviously.  I tried to be sarcastic but now Im just confused

Revelations is a lot better than I had thought (helped that I had such low expectations). The jill parts actually got a lot of things right and yeah it also had a lot of things wrong too but it at least showed Capcom didn't forget how to make a survival/horror game, they just refuse to do it (as evidenced by the boring Chris segments which Jessica is the only saving grace)

It also throws away that silly little notion that Vita caters more to hardcore fans. Revelations is clearly a console sized Resident Evil  lacking only the big screen and HD visual and waaaaaaaayyyy better than the drag fest that is RE5.

Also Operation Jackal >>> Raid Mode >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Leech Hunter>>>>>>>>.>>>>>>>>> Mercs.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 25, 2012)

Actually, I like Raid Mode and The Mercenaries about equally. I'm hoping that Capcom grows a braincell and puts both in RE6.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> It's probably a solid third, I think. It's a better Resident Evil game than Resident Evil 4 and it's a better game than the remake of Resident Evil, but it isn't a better game than Resident Evil 4 nor is it a better Resident Evil game than the remake of Resident Evil. If that makes sense.



I think I get it.. I have my list like this.


1-RE4/RE2 
2-REmake
3-REvelations
4-CV
5-RE0
6-RE3
7-RE DC/ RE UC
8-RE5
9-RE1

btw Original Soundtrack of the game is out.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2012)

I should replay RE2 since I can't for the life of me remember it being on the same level as REmake or RE4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok so the people who finished REvelations where does that game rank in your list now?



Well, i can't fucking rank it 'cause I'm too God damn poor right now to actually afford a 3DS.



Timey Wimey said:


> It's probably a solid third, I think. It's a better Resident Evil game than Resident Evil 4 and it's a better game than the remake of Resident Evil, but it isn't a better game than Resident Evil 4 nor is it a better Resident Evil game than the remake of Resident Evil. If that makes sense.



I kinda got lost there.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2012)

Basically:

Resident Evil 4 was great game but not great RE game
REmake was better as an RE title but not as good as an overall game as RE4.

RE2 remains the best RE and best game period.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Basically:
> 
> Resident Evil 4 was great game but not great RE game
> REmake was better as an RE title but not as good as an overall game as RE4.
> ...


 damn that track still gives me chill...


----------



## Helix (Feb 25, 2012)

Welp, all I got left to replay is RE2 and RE0.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 29, 2012)

I'mma replay the Gamecube remake of Resident Evil soon.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 29, 2012)

Can somebody please explain to me what is meant by a "Resident Evil game" ?

...or are you simply referring to the cesspool of overly clunky controls, door/stair animations, endless backtracking, ink ribbons and square cranks present in the first couple of games?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2012)

It's all about ATMOSFEAR.

Those clunky controls, backtracking and going through a bunch of corridors is what Resident Evil is all about because it creates a sense of terror and trepidation.

Or something.

RE2 does set up a decent amount of tension - moreso than RE4  definitely. It's not actually scary but you're usually on edge. And when you aren't, FUCKING BAM. Mr. X out of goddam nowhere.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what is meant by a "Resident Evil game" ?
> 
> ...or are you simply referring to the cesspool of overly clunky controls, door/stair animations, endless backtracking, ink ribbons and square cranks present in the first couple of games?



I'm referring to your ugly face.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what is meant by a "Resident Evil game" ?
> 
> ...or are you simply referring to the cesspool of overly clunky controls, door/stair animations, endless backtracking, ink ribbons and square cranks present in the first couple of games?



Your right. I'd much rather have my corridor shooters with boring environments and dull action and unoriginality  where I just shoot, move forward, watch cutscene until the credits show up as I actually lose braincells rather than use them. 

RE6 better have a prestige system, a level up xp system AND team deathmatch with respawns. Only then will it be good. /likeeveryothershooterintheworld


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's all about ATMOSFEAR.



You spelled that wro-


Oh I see, I see.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

honestly I just like RE because it's overly corny as all hell.

It's like a really bad movie that's so bad it's good.


----------



## Helix (Mar 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what is meant by a "Resident Evil game" ?
> 
> ...or are you simply referring to the cesspool of overly clunky controls, door/stair animations, endless backtracking, ink ribbons and square cranks present in the first couple of games?


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2012)

I sure do love pinatas.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

Actually, I always thought of it this way...


----------



## Snow White (Mar 1, 2012)

I enjoyed Resident Evil 2 the very most. It was just perfect for me.

I think the worst Resident Evil game has to be one of the Gun Survivor games or Dead Aim.

Although I didn't enjoy Zero, it's nowhere close to those games. Female Morpheus is just...Ugh.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Actually, I always thought of it this way...



Clearly Jill belongs in the kitchen making Leon a sammich.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 1, 2012)

ROFL @ sombrero zombies.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Racism. See, this is why I don't like RE


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Where the fuck is my churro, Paco?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 1, 2012)

"Es hora de asplastar"

Ganados how I miss ya.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Capcom Interested in More Resident Evil on 3DS
Revelations is finally in stores - but will there be more Resident Evil on the 3DS? We asked.*



> Nearly two years after it was first announced, Resident Evil Revelations made its way into stores to strong critical and commercial reception. Having an exclusive entry in such a major franchise has only continued to boost the Nintendo 3DS's reception in the global marketplace, but the simple fact is the system will need continuous support of this level in the years to come.
> 
> Given the fact that Capcom managed to deliver Revelations as well as Mercenaries 3D inside of the first year of the 3DS's life, and given their reception, we asked producer Masachika Kawata if he saw a future for Resident Evil on the Nintendo 3DS. Did he already have new ideas - and would he be interested in bringing them to full production?
> 
> ...





for the RE fans


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2012)

To much RE...what are they trying to do? You know the last series that put out to many games in a short amount of time this annoyingly? That series was army men and they tanked shortly afterwords...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> To much RE...what are they trying to do? You know the last series that put out to many games in a short amount of time this annoyingly? That series was army men and they tanked shortly afterwords...


 Well tbh Revelations should become a brand..I like the direction in that game...

also bring her back


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Why do we need pussy-ass Rebecca when we could have CLAIRE?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why do we need pussy-ass Rebecca when we could have CLAIRE?


good point, I would not mind Claire..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, just found out that Shinji Mikami actually was part of the team making Revelations, having the most absolute random job possible.

He helped design the backgrounds.



Unless it's a completely unrelated Shinji Mikami.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, just found out that Shinji Mikami actually was part of the team making Revelations, having the most absolute random job possible.
> 
> He helped design the backgrounds.
> 
> ...


 I didn't know...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a completely different one, actually. The last game he had anything to do with was Shadows of the Damned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2012)

Velocity said:


> It's a completely different one, actually. The last game he had anything to do with was Shadows of the Damned.



There's also a Shinji Mikami credited for background design in Devil May Cry 4, it's probably another one but it would be nice to get some sort of confirmation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 2, 2012)

It's just one of those publicity things ya know. They just want to be able to have his name on the credits somewhere beyond Special Thanks To or whatever.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

You know the name "Shinji Mikami" in Japan is probably like "John Smith" here in America. Pure coincidence.

Yeah, I just went there, what're you going to do about it?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

Shinji is a pretty damn common Japanese name.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, I just went there, what're you going to do about it?



I'll drop my assumptions and concede that your assessment is pretty valid and most likely true.

Didn't saw that one coming, did yah, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

Bought Resident Evil Revelations. I'll admit I lol'ed when Jill said "You didn't read the manual did you?" and the other guy said "You're going to need it on this mission."

Nice reference to about 99% of the gaming community.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Bought Resident Evil Revelations. I'll admit I lol'ed when Jill said "You didn't read the manual did you?" and the other guy said "You're going to need it on this mission."
> 
> Nice reference to about 99% of the gaming community.


 Did you meet Jessica?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

More day-one DLC on the disc for ORC.

But it's not EA, so it's okay.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

More reason not to buy the game


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

With this and the 12 on-disc DLC characters of SFxT... Capcom is working their way to king of DLC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> With this and the 12 on-disc DLC characters of SFxT... Capcom is working their way to king of DLC.


Yeah I heard and yet I am not surprised...


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

If you come at the king, you best not miss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting a lot of people think that REvelations is a spin off....


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2012)

If anything, RE5 is a spin-off for being so awful and ruining the characters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If anything, RE5 is a spin-off for being so awful and ruining the characters.


 you know what is sad? REvelations bombing in Europe and the US... really a shame.. still selling well in Japan..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2012)

All the 15 year olds aren't buying it because they took out all the explosions, open areas and yelling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> All the 15 year olds aren't buying it because they took out all the explosions, open areas and yelling.


 yeah lol but they are hope for more RE games in the 3DS. Capcom is willing to try ones again...hoping for a sequel of REvelations..


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

How the hell is this game not selling well?

I thought it's pretty much one of the biggest AAA headlining titles for the 3DS.

What the fuck are all those 5 million 3DS users buying?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

The World said:


> How the hell is this game not selling well?
> 
> I thought it's pretty much one of the biggest AAA headlining titles for the 3DS.
> 
> What the fuck are all those 5 million 3DS users buying?


 Well, remember this is the first serious Resident Evil game in a handheld. Second; Capcom tried really hard to advertise the game in Europe, they focus on that market and didn't do nothing for the Americas Continent. Third; In Europe Capcom made a mistake before REvelations launch, they were running RE6 trailers on the TV networks..Dumb fucking idea ever... Fourth: a lot of people think is a spin off and they are not willing to buy it.

It is really sad because of the quality of the game..


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyahaha! I remember seeing the Resident Evil 6 trailer on TV. T'was hilarious. Hilarious in a horrible way, though, since I never once saw any trailers for Revelations. I don't know what channels they put those adverts on, but they clearly weren't the right ones.

I also don't get why people are saying it bombed in Europe. In the UK at least, it did pretty well. Something like number one in its opening week. I get why it didn't sell well in America - everyone being so damn cheap that they wouldn't buy the game at $50 - but over here it did better than handheld games usually do.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

Except a few weeks before release they dropped the price on Revelations to 40 bucks for fear of no one buying the damn thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you know what is sad? REvelations bombing in Europe and the US... really a shame.. still selling well in Japan..



Good to know, it's hilarious though since it's probably selling well because the japs actually take Resident Evil story seriously. And probably are more into survival horrors than the rest of the world.

That said, if Revelations was on a home console, it would most likely sell better.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 9, 2012)

People take RE's story seriously?

What next? You'll tell me that they're all not just one dimensional characters with corny as fuck lines.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

I liked RE's original backstory, it was pretty decent.

It's just the wooden characters and incredibly cheesy dialogue pretty much ruined any chance of having a coherent story told.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Nyahaha! I remember seeing the Resident Evil 6 trailer on TV. T'was hilarious. Hilarious in a horrible way, though, since I never once saw any trailers for Revelations. I don't know what channels they put those adverts on, but they clearly weren't the right ones.
> 
> I also don't get why people are saying it bombed in Europe. In the UK at least, it did pretty well. Something like number one in its opening week. I get why it didn't sell well in America - everyone being so damn cheap that they wouldn't buy the game at $50 - but over here it did better than handheld games usually do.



yeah...who wants to buy a game that is about 1/3 the price of the system?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> yeah...who wants to buy a game that is about 1/3 the price of the system?


 I see what you did there..lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Who has the best quote or line in the series?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

If your answer isn't Barry, then you are wrong.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

So I pre-orderded the special edition of RE: ORC


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

A lot of people are raging about the bad scores RE: ORC is getting. #peoplesupportingtrashgames


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2012)

CRASH AND BURN CAPCOM


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

ORC: GOTYAY.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

IGN gives it a 4, same people who gave downpour a 4. 

Can't spell IGNorant indeed 

It's also being reviewed by that bitch who only likes Nintendo games. 

I've seen too many people troll that game before even playing it, so much bullshit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> IGN gives it a 4, same people who gave downpour a 4.
> 
> Can't spell IGNorant indeed
> 
> ...


 Hey bitch., Her name is Audrey.. So chill  besides IGN is not the only site that gave that a bad score..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 20, 2012)

With highest scoring being a 7 for ORC, I think I will pass till I can get it for cheap.


----------



## urca (Mar 20, 2012)

I lost interest in ORC.
Really,why shouldn't Capcom stick into the core of the game?it's a damn horror game,stick to it.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

It's a spin-off game. Shutup


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> It's a spin-off game. Shutup


 btw World what the SE brings?


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

looks nice...




Krory said:


> If your answer isn't Barry, then you are wrong.


 Jessica


----------



## urca (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> It's a spin-off game. Shutup



So was Resident Evil : Outbreak,and it got a 7.2 from Gamespot and 7.6 from IGN.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Those games had horror aspects and had the same formula as the mainline games.

This is doing something different, it kind of failed, but at least they tried.

The problem is Capcom outsourced the game instead of making it their fucking selves.

That kind of mentality is why we can't have different RE's 'cause of stupid people like you.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

ORC just seems like an attempt by Capcom to splurge into the CoD/Battlefield/other shitty FPS' market.

Which is why I won't be buying it. I'd have 20 times more fun playing Raid Mode with a partner than I would playing ORC.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

20 times huh? Figured that out without even playing it?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Yer damn right!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

The world will defend the shit out of this game...


----------



## urca (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Those games had horror aspects and had the same formula as the mainline games.
> 
> This is doing something different, it kind of failed, but at least they tried.
> 
> ...



It's not about trying a new thing,its about making a game that can and will entertain the gamers and fans of the RE series,what you don't get is the fact that you're so ignorant about the fact that Capcom is looking for making bigger sales much more than making a good game that guarantees a good sellings,with everything they're doing,not only that they're ruining the series' name but they're hurting themselves and shooting themselves in the foot by spending money on making a game that doesn't have any redeeming qualities.
Of course,you can call me stupid as much as you want,it's a matter of facts not opinions,so get your facts straight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2012)

I was planning to get it but now I think I'll pass on ORC.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORC is defective in ways I've never seen before. To their credit, Slant 6 has invented new methods to creating a faulty game.



I pissed myself laughing at that.

And this:



> Umbrella may have filled Raccoon City with horrific creatures, but SlantSix has tainted the fabled town in its own way. It's difficult recommending a return to Raccoon when you have to endure buggy AI, clunky gameplay, and terrible glitches like disappearing floors. *Yes, on more than one occasion my friends and I had to ditch whole missions because we kept falling into an empty void.*



And those weren't even the worst reviews.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

urca said:


> It's not about trying a new thing,its about making a game that can and will entertain the gamers and fans of the RE series,what you don't get is the fact that you're so ignorant about the fact that Capcom is looking for making bigger sales much more than making a good game that guarantees a good sellings,with everything they're doing,not only that they're ruining the series' name but they're hurting themselves and shooting themselves in the foot by spending money on making a game that doesn't have any redeeming qualities.
> Of course,you can call me stupid as much as you want,it's a matter of facts not opinions,so get your facts straight.



No shit they're trying make bigger sales, I already addressed that.

Apparently you are too ignorant to read, and want to hammer down a point you already made.


----------



## urca (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> *No shit they're trying make bigger sales, I already addressed that.*
> 
> Apparently you are too ignorant to read, and want to hammer down a point you already made.





> Those games had horror aspects and had the same formula as the mainline games.
> 
> This is doing something different, it kind of failed, but at least they tried.
> 
> ...



No you didn't,unless you did on previous pages.
Not that it matters anyway,i guess i got carried away :33.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was going to buy this game but after reading some Reviews , i think it's safe to say i will be keeping my $108.00.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

urca said:


> No you didn't,unless you did on previous pages.
> Not that it matters anyway,i guess i got carried away :33.



They outsourced the fucking game to Slant Six.

Yeah I already addressed that.

I can tell already Capcom didn't give 2 shits about this game and just threw money at in hopes of making a bunch of money back.

I just wished they tried a little harder to make something different

Fuck horror, Fuck people's moronic perspectives of where the series should be at, I actually wanted a great zombie shooter that wasn't Left4boring.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> They outsourced the fucking game to Slant Six.
> 
> Yeah I already addressed that.
> 
> ...



That was all I was hoping for. Look's like we have to keep on waiting.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

If all you want to experience a zombie shooter just go be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and play House of the Dead. Leave horror games for the horror fans and stop helping to ruin a franchise.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Fuck off oldfag


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm really not very interested in this any more. I had hoped it would be a serviceable third person shooter with lots of fanservice. Ends up that it's a horribly bad third person shooter with fanservice thrown in haphazardly to try to make it seem like the game has anything to do with Resident Evil.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, and you can fall through the fabric of the space-time continuum.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

As expected Raccoon City is a massive disappointment.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I swear to God that's not my dupe.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2012)

Still renting it. If it sucks, I'll have fun making fun of it


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2012)

Can we have Outbreak File 3 now?


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

No Outbreak sucks


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Helix said:


> Can we have Outbreak File 3 now?



As much of an improvement as it would be over the piece of trash that is ORC (since at least they got the concept of an RE game)...

The director for the Outbreak series, Eiichiro Sasaki, is too busy working on Resident Evil 6 to fix the main series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

Capcom still seems to think that "Westernizing" a game = sales :hur

Even worse, that "Westernizing a game", means putting any crap western developer on board and thinking its going to somehow sell by the bucket load and receive critical acclaim by western reviewers


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

What else are they supposed to think when the last two heavily westernized titles were the best-selling ones?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

All of the Resident evil games have been in a western setting, that's not what being "westernized" means to Capcom though unfortunately  

Resident Evil 4 was a great game and it reached a global audience because of that. Resident Evil five was a good game, especially for co op, but the element of horror was lost(the biggest grievance).

For a game such as Operation Raccoon City however, its a completely different line of thinking. Where it stopped being about offering up a quality product, and more about establishing a "brand name" in order to hit sales perspectives.

This game should never have been released


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Still renting it. If it sucks, I'll have fun making fun of it



I like your attitude.  Guess I'll rent this and NG3. This is going to be the funniest weekend ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2012)

Time to add Raccoon City to the list of "Westernized Fuck Ups" by Capcom. 

The only reason why Dead Rising 2 is the exception to the rule is because those freaking Canadians actually saw what was good about the original, took those qualities into consideration and focused on making them better and more appealing while making the sequel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Survival Horror market too small for Resident Evil franchise, says producer
*



> "Especially for the North American market, I think the series needs to head in that [action-oriented] direction. [Resident Evil's primary games] need to be an extension of the changes made in Resident Evil 4 and Resident Evil 5.
> 
> RE4 started in that direction, and RE5 kept going in that direction. And I think that especially for the North American market, we need to keeping going in that direction, and take that a step further. And that's exactly one of the reasons that Revelations is the way it is.
> 
> Looking at the marketing data [for survival horror games] ... the market is small, compared to the number of units Call of Duty and all those action games sell. A 'survival horror' Resident Evil doesn't seem like it'd be able to sell those kind of numbers." - producer Masachika Kawata


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

God damn you Kawata may you burn in hell forever


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

So, what... Resident Evil 6 is fucked?

And I don't understand their association with Revelations... didn't Revelations lean more towards the horror format?

And no other game is ever going to reach the Call of Duty height. It's a utopian ideal.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

It did, but it had to shoe-horn in that shitty co-op feature.

The game was more solo oriented though and the co-op wasn't even really needed with the AI partner serving as little more than a distraction.

It's why I'm glad they split Jill up so many times during the game.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> God damn you Kawata may you burn in hell forever



And may you take Capcom with you.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

This is such a poor decision, especially after they decided to finally fix Devil May Cry.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Too bad the fix will never be as good as DMC1 and 3.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

You're right.

It will be better.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Somehow I knew you would say that. 

You never let me down, do you Kory?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory, REvelation is a mixed of both action/horror....Solo took more of the horror, Raid Mode= Action to the max but freaking fun..


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

It's split up into different perspectives, kind of like what they are doing with RE6

Jill segments are survival horror, Chris/Jessica/Keith segments are action-y.

Wish they had more characters devoted to survival than just Jill and Parker. 

I actually enjoyed some of the Keith segments though because it was like a heart pumping gauntlet of zombie B.O.W's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> It's split up into different perspectives, kind of like what they are doing with RE6
> 
> Jill segments are survival horror, Chris/Jessica/Keith segments are action-y.
> 
> ...


 World let me tell you something, A lot of fans said that Parker is the best new character in the series in a long time.. I didn't like his cursing mouth...


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah Parker and Jessica are awesome. 

I just can't believe Jessica betrayed me. 

And I'm just glad they put a black man in the RE series, and he sounds black.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah Parker and Jessica are awesome.
> 
> I just can't believe Jessica betrayed me.
> 
> And I'm just glad they put a black man in the RE series, and he sounds black.


I will never forget Jessica quotes in the damn game!! specially "me and my sweet ass are on the way" when I was being attack by fucking B.O.W wolfs. lol btw spoiler tag fool..


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

This game has been out for almost 2 months now. 

Them suckas need to get this game instead of being spoiled!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> This game has been out for almost 2 months now.
> 
> Them suckas need to get this game instead of being spoiled!


 fair enough lol, do not spoil the ending tho, very important in the gaming world these days..


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Krory, REvelation is a mixed of both action/horror....Solo took more of the horror, Raid Mode= Action to the max but freaking fun..



But clearly, according to Capcom, the horror sucked. Nobody likes the horror. Amirite?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

I doubt Capcom even understands what concepts like horror or action are.

They only see concepts like money and greed like letters in the Matrix.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

The masses are stupid anyway.

It always seems like developers need to compromise all the time just to sell games and meet quotas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> But clearly, according to Capcom, the horror sucked. Nobody likes the horror. Amirite?


 Do they know that the fan base for this series is divided?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do they know that the fan base for this series is divided?



They do, said that several times in past interviews, especially when the hype of Revelations was pretty high. Doesn't stop them from saying stupid, stupid shit like this.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 22, 2012)

> RE4 started in that direction, and RE5 kept going in that direction. And  I think that especially for the North American market, we need to  keeping going in that direction, and take that a step further.





> we need to  keeping going in that direction, and take that a step further.





> a step further.



All my hype out the window


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

It's a fun little game.

Most of the fun comes from co op, and were it not a RE game it wouldn't have gotten lambasted as much.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2012)

Revelations was fun. It lacked a Raymond-centric Separate Ways, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Are we bashing RE5 yet? I like bashing RE5


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's a fun little game.
> 
> *Most of the fun comes from co op*, and were it not a RE game it wouldn't have gotten lambasted as much.



Nope   .avi


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Revelations was fun. *It lacked a Raymond-centric Separate Ways, though.*


 enhance version incoming?


----------



## urca (Mar 23, 2012)

The World said:


> They outsourced the fucking game to Slant Six.
> 
> Yeah I already addressed that.
> 
> ...



Well,excuse my not-so-good-english.
As far as i'm concerned,an individual doesn't matter as much as the majority does,and the majority of the fans of this game loved it because it had horror in it,not its just another shoot-em-up game.
Before you accuse people of having 'moronic perspectives',you should know that it was Capcom's perspective which people used to share with that made the game so successful with only Silent Hill as a real competition to it.
Expanding is a good move from business-perspective,but think about this,when the game lost its originality with no redeeming quality,it's doomed to end,because fans could see through the BS,and when they see,they give chances,maybe once or twice,then they stop buying,especially when they find a competitor.
Look at Kingdom Hearts,the game's an action rpg game,it changes from every single game,KH1,KH2,KH Birth By Sleep,KH Chain of Memories,KH 358/2,every one of these games had something that made them special without losing the originality,and they all sold well (i think KH1 sold 12 million copies worldwide).
Offtopic but,is Left4Dead really THAT bad?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Revelations was fun. It lacked a Raymond-centric Separate Ways, though.



Hnnnnngggghhhh, that would be so amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

RE5 is an horrible resident evil game. I can't even play that game anymore.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2012)

RE5 is just an overall bad game. Boring action game, twist so predictable people theorized it for years. Plot so retarded Mass Effect 3's ending makes ....wait that was a bad analogy. Still stupid ass plot.

Revelations while action orientated and some stupid design mechanics (Josh having no reason gameplay wise to stick with jill and don't get me started on the extremely boring Chris segments that took whatever fun that was to be had in RE4 and 5 and just made it dull as hell) was still WAAAAAY better than RE5.

I wouldn't mind if Resident Evil started churning out more revelation games but that would imply Capcom cares. Their reasons don't even seem well thought out, a horror resident evil game can and will do good if the past was any indicator yet they simply care about high-budget/high sales.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

DedValve my problem with RE5 now that after I played REvelations that RE5 looks so bland, outdated "mechanics wise" and so damn boring like you said. REvelations cast is way better than RE5 one.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I had a blast with Re5 co-op. But after the first playthrough it was really only mercs that kept me going, and once you realize how dull mercs is since SS is just so ridiculously easy...

Raid mode is miles better and the campaign is so much more fun as well. And I went from hating the thought of Jessica to actually making her my second favorite villainess in the entire series (right under Alexia). Who knew?


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Are we bashing RE5 yet? I like bashing RE5


I love bashing both RE4 and 5. 

I also love bashing Leon and the leon fan'tards.


----------



## Helix (Apr 9, 2012)

Everyone would like RE5 if it had Leon instead of Chris.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj2BKTYbZjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd probably hate RE5 more if it had Leon instead of Chris. That'd be ruining the better of the two.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

Helix said:


> Everyone would like RE5 if it had Leon instead of Chris.



No, not really. It just wasn't a very good game. In RE4, Leon had some truly outstanding lines and the atmosphere was intense even if the game wasn't actually scary. Plus having Ada there was awesome and the bad guys all had personalities (which, let's face it, Resident Evil as a whole seriously lacks).

In a lot of ways, RE5 went in the opposite direction to RE4. Whereas RE4's bosses had a suitable amount of lead-in and were seen frequently long before the fights actually began, RE5 decided to instead opt to just throw bosses at you without any kind of reason or explanation. How many times did you walk into a room or an area and a boss would just jump you out of nowhere?

I think Resident Evil 4 is as popular as it is because it was a standalone storyline whose only connection to the rest of the series was the three characters who had been in previous games. It was completely free of the ties that bound the rest of the series and the cast and the cheese and the horror and the action were all proof of how much the game benefited from it.

Resident Evil 5, on the other hand, was just badly handled in pretty much every respect. They tried too hard to connect it to RE1~3, the forced Co-Op forced out any potential for horror or atmosphere and the game just felt disconnected and arcadey. Like you were going for a high score more than enjoying any story.

Even Leon and Ada couldn't have saved that.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 12, 2012)

Velocity said:


> No, not really. It just wasn't a very good game. In RE4, Leon had some truly outstanding lines and the atmosphere was intense even if the game wasn't actually scary. Plus having Ada there was awesome and the bad guys all had personalities (which, let's face it, Resident Evil as a whole seriously lacks).
> 
> In a lot of ways, RE5 went in the opposite direction to RE4. Whereas RE4's bosses had a suitable amount of lead-in and were seen frequently long before the fights actually began, RE5 decided to instead opt to just throw bosses at you without any kind of reason or explanation. How many times did you walk into a room or an area and a boss would just jump you out of nowhere?
> 
> ...



This, this, this, annnnnnnnd... 

this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh boy, time to chip in for Resident Evil 5 yet again!

It's like this...the game's been out for too fucking long to justify more walls of text, to each his own. Fuck it.

I will say that the co-op worked perfectly though, tacked on the last minute or not. Fuck, I had a shot drinking bro-op with some mates during the Easter vacation. 

Get hit by a pissed off black guy? Drink a shot.

We had fun.

You have fun while playing a game? Then it's doing its job.

Also, besides Beaner Napoleon Midget which was a blast each time he appeared on screen, every other antagonist in 4 is fucking terrible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

bitches you all ignored the epic bye bye video of Wesker's voice actor..
screw the RE5 talks...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj2BKTYbZjg[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, that is fucking awesome. I love how the guy keeps making Wesker voice jobs just because he loves the character so much, this is like the third one.

Also the day I found out Legion and Wesker shared the same VA was a good one. Legion is my favorite Mass Effect character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

Velocity said:


> No, not really. It just wasn't a very good game. In RE4, *Leon had some truly outstanding lines* and the atmosphere was intense even if the game wasn't actually scary. Plus having Ada there was awesome and the bad guys all had personalities (which, let's face it, Resident Evil as a whole seriously lacks).
> 
> In a lot of ways, RE5 went in the opposite direction to RE4. *Whereas RE4's bosses had a suitable amount of lead-in and were seen frequently long before the fights actually began, RE5 decided to instead opt to just throw bosses at you without any kind of reason or explanation. How many times did you walk into a room or an area and a boss would just jump you out of nowhere?*
> 
> ...



Bold 1-...wh...what?

Bold 2-Never stopped RE2 from being considered the best in the series.
RE4's bosses were copy and paste of each other really. And do not get me wrong...I dislike both RE4 and 5.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh boy, time to chip in for Resident Evil 5 yet again!
> 
> It's like this...the game's been out for too fucking long to justify more walls of text, to each his own. Fuck it.



Hey, I'm a Mod. It's my job to be annoyingly persistent. :ho



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Bold 1-...wh...what?
> 
> Bold 2-Never stopped RE2 from being considered the best in the series.
> RE4's bosses were copy and paste of each other really. And do not get me wrong...I dislike both RE4 and 5.



If you can't appreciate an awesome script, with such timeless classics like "I knew you'd be fine if you landed on your butt", "Saddler, you're small time", and of course "Rain or shine, you're going down!", then I can't help you. 

And RE4's bosses were nothing alike. One was a giant troll, the other a giant fish, then the giant bearded guy that was kind of like a centipede, then there was the midget whose bodyguards were really big cockroaches, then there was that huge plant thing, Krauser had an arm that'd make Wolverine jealous and Saddler was a giant spider.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Bold 2-Never stopped RE2 from being considered the best in the series.


By who exactly? Based off awards and critical reception RE4 is considered the best and based off the hardcore fanbase, from what I've seen of it, REmake is considered the best.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's just agree...

RE6 will be epic and Jake rules your souls.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

If he doesn't turn out to be a typical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with daddy issues, maybe.

Jake and Sherry will get shit done.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Ironically in the other two scenarios, I'd rather play second player so playing co-op with my brother will be no beef for me.

Helena > Leon

Piers (BEARDS!!!) > Chris


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Hey, I'm a Mod. It's my job to be annoyingly persistent. :ho



I don't have an appropriate response for that so have a picture of Barry being Barry.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ironically in the other two scenarios, I'd rather play second player so playing co-op with my brother will be no beef for me.
> 
> Helena > Leon
> 
> Piers (BEARDS!!!) > Chris



Agreed. Beards, Sherry and Helena is where it's at. 

Although does anyone else believe that Chris will be like most shooters these days and go 4 player (or the 6 player posted by xbox.com) co-op? I mean with all these characters I'm sure Jill will still be in action and Sherry + Leon pretty much DEMANDS Claire.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd like to hold out for Claire, but Alyson Court is not in the game. It's possible they replaced her, I guess, but she's _always_ been Claire...

Though I'm looking forward to the three-different-scenarios like RE1 and RE2 again. It's nice to go back to that format. Even though the devs say to play as Leon first, I'm totally gonna rock Jake first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> If you can't appreciate an awesome script, with such timeless classics like "I knew you'd be fine if you landed on your butt", "Saddler, you're small time", and of course "Rain or shine, you're going down!", then I can't help you.
> 
> And RE4's bosses were nothing alike. One was a giant troll, the other a giant fish, then the giant bearded guy that was kind of like a centipede, then there was the midget whose bodyguards were really big cockroaches, then there was that huge plant thing, Krauser had an arm that'd make Wolverine jealous and Saddler was a giant spider.



Oh Velocity, your optimism 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> By who exactly? Based off awards and critical reception RE4 is considered the best and *based off the hardcore fanbase*, from what I've seen of it, REmake is considered the best.



RE4 only critically acclaimed because it bought it fans from another genre. And no most hardcore fans consider RE2 the best.



Krory said:


> Let's just agree...
> 
> RE6 will be epic and Jake rules your souls.



No, not after Opperation Racoon City and RE5.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2012)

ORC was a complete spin-off

Go play *REvelaitons* you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

The World said:


> ORC was a complete spin-off



Made by a fairly shitty company at that.

And was that piece of info about Chris and Jill being married bullshit or what? Did we had confirmation about that?


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Made by a fairly shitty company at that.
> 
> And was that piece of info about Chris and Jill being married bullshit or what? Did we had confirmation about that?



The actual article and such is confirmed bullshit

It was supposedly from the latest GameInformer, and that RE6 was the cover story. The main editor for GI discounted it (and even commented on how shitty the formatting and layout of the fake was). I can also personally confirm the cover story for GameInformer is Halo 4.

But that doesn't necessarily discount the actual information. I don't know if there's been a comment on that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I ain't keeping my hopes up then.


----------



## Helix (Apr 16, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> And no most hardcore fans consider RE2 the best.



Bwhahahahaha


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2012)

Whoever says RE4 is the best in the series

.....

...............

.............................

....................................


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think anyone here has ever said RE4 was the best in the series.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think anyone here has ever said RE4 was the best in the series.



Awesome, Chaelius, eHav, Fluttershy, Furious George, masamune1, Mishudo, Semiotic Sacrilege, Sephiroth, ssjsuperman, Suigetsu, The Boss, The World, ZenGamr, ZERO PHOENIX, ~Juvia_lockser~


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

dafuq, where the hell have I been.

I was probably too busy indiscriminately bashing RE5 to notice.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I still stand by REmake, though.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Resident Evil 2 is the best Resident Evil game in my opinion, mainly because it is the only one I've played extensively.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I consider REmake to be the best.

After that, it's a tie between REvelations and RE4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think anyone here has ever said RE4 was the best in the series.



Awesome, Chaelius, eHav, Fluttersh- 

Oh, Krory already took care of that.

Nothing will ever take REmake's top stop of Resident Evil games. And I'm still fucking waiting for Capcom to put Revelations on the 360 and PS3.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> dafuq, where the hell have I been.
> 
> I was probably too busy indiscriminately bashing RE5 to notice.




This is a valid excuse.

RE2 comes in for nostalgia factor however REmake blew me out of the water when I first played it and I was like 12. 

Everything about that game from the graphics to the story (mainly the files, ESPECIALLY the trevor diaries which still gives me slight goosebumps) to even the sounds of my footsteps echoing and my reflection on the marble floor just wowed me.

I still remember when I first encountered a crimson head, threw my controller in the air in shock and forcefully detached the powercable of my gamecube removing the multi-outlet which turned off my tv 

Shit was insane.

REmake, RE2 maybe RE1 over it (Barry just beats everything) followed by Revelations followed by any of the other classics bar CV:X which I put under 4.

Gaiden > 5. That's how much I hate RE5.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2012)

REmake gave me the biggest and all time best jump scare I ever got while playing a game. It will forever be engraved in my memory.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2012)

C:VX is the best

screw you all


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I turned off the game first time encountering Lisa Trevor. Won't even lie. Just basically, "Yeah, this is where I break from the game for a bit."

And then her final boss fight. Oh lawd...

And C:VX is to blame for RE5.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2012)

Lisa ;___;

REmake is indeed a great game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Lisa Trevor was effin' scary in REmake, crazy bitch.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

And Itchy, Tasty, was just as effective - moreso - in REmake as the original.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> And C:VX is to blame for RE5.



C:VX has my never-ending irritation.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I liked C:VX overall - because Claire was even more awesome... but when you get into the stupid-ass Steve shit, Chris becoming more self-entitled, and Wesker's idiotic KUNG-FU FIGHTING... you get what is essentially the mother of Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> And C:VX is to blame for RE5.





Eternal Goob said:


> C:VX has my never-ending irritation.




The diary where Lisa met her mother and had dinner with her ;_;

George's grave was also very well done. How it was all set up to be a path to his grave.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2012)

REmake's logs and literature were key in creating atmosphere for the game, especially because they were actually pretty decently written. 

Reading the shit that happened to the family of the architect that built the mansion and how they were all VIP test subjects for the unpolished viruses showed how Umbrella didn't gave a shit about human life for the sake of "progress". 

Going back to that, and I mean REALLY going back to that, none of that forgettable 4 page bullshit, would really help the modern Resident Evil.



Krory said:


> I liked C:VX overall - because Claire was even more awesome... but when you get into the stupid-ass Steve shit, Chris becoming more self-entitled, and Wesker's idiotic KUNG-FU FIGHTING... you get what is essentially the mother of Resident Evil 5.



Krory putting Claire on a fucking pedestal?

*NEVER HAVE I SEEN SUCH A THING.*


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

And yet, you cannot refute my point!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


>



We haters will be haters.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2012)

FABULOUS


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> FABULOUS


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Awesome, Chaelius, eHav, Fluttersh-
> 
> Oh, Krory already took care of that.
> 
> Nothing will ever take REmake's top stop of Resident Evil games. And *I'm still fucking waiting for Capcom to put Revelations on the 360 and PS3.*


 not happening.. I am waiting for REvelations sequel... E3


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> not happening.. I am waiting for REvelations sequel... E3



Possibility of it being on the Wii U?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Possibility of it being on the Wii U?


 Revelations port? or the sequel? either way I doubt it. If a sequel is coming, is going to be in the handheld.. Capcom said more RE games are coming for the 3DS.. I am not going to be surprises if they revealed a Wii U version of RE6..


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Now if only they could release a game for both the 3DS and Wii U... shame it's impossible.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> I am not going to be surprises if they revealed a Wii U version of RE6.



That seems pretty likely though I would have rather liked a Revelations sequel more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

I am waiting...for...dat....reboot.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I am waiting...for...dat....reboot.



I just want more games with Jill in it. She is by far the best protagonist in the entire series. I have half the mind to buy Revelations just so I can play another game with Jill in it. I need my Jill fix.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Krory putting Claire on a fucking pedestal?
> 
> *NEVER HAVE I SEEN SUCH A THING.*



It's not so much a pedestal as it is her not being complete shit like 98% of the cast

other 1% is Hunk


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

The real question is, who is a bigger Queen fan, Claire or Billy?

I'm gonna go with Billy since he has an actual tattoo. Claire just has that vest or whatever.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Claire doesn't have a tattoo because tattoos are lame.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Claire has two vests, though. And Billy attempted to hide his by making it look like idiotic tribal tattoos.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Billy hate now?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I am waiting...for...dat....reboot.



They won't reboot the series. They're going to focus more on biological warfare if the incident in China is anything to go by, so the series will gradually drift towards being a third person shooter like Gears of War or whatever with B.O.W.'s as the primary target practice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2012)

RE? > RE4
RE1 > RE4
REmake > RE4
RE2 > RE4
RE3 > RE4
RE C:VX > RE4
RE5 > RE4

^Truth


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> RE? > RE4
> RE1 > RE4
> REmake > RE4
> RE2 > RE4
> ...


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Billy hate now?



Tribal tattoo hate.

I would think that was obvious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

The only acceptable place for a Tribal Tatoo is in the arm. You people are mud trudging plebeians.

Where the fuck are you Billy?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

He's out getting a neck tattoo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

RE5 is RE4's retarded, stunted clone.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

How unfortunate for RE5 - it never had a chance, then.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> RE5 is RE4's retarded, stunted clone.



RE5 is more like RE4's younger brother but with a bigger dick.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

RE5 is more like the aborted child of a 15 year old girl who got knocked up by her father.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

RE5 is like a fucking capcom RE game.

terrible in acting, plot, fan expectations of previous RE games and cheesy one liners in place of character.

Only changes is it's bright and got shitty co op.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Since I loved RE5 so much...I bought REVELATIONS!

I need my Jill sandwich. Don't know why I've become obsessed with Jill after RE5. Oh, I know why. Her body is eye candy....no...visual crack cocaine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Since I loved RE5 so much...*I bought REVELATIONS!*
> 
> I need my Jill sandwich. Don't know why I've become obsessed with Jill after RE5. Oh, I know why. Her body is eye candy....no...visual crack cocaine.


 Let us know if you need help with Raid Mode..


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh I will.

I think I have you and Winny...er...Velocity whatever on my 3DS friend list.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh I will.
> 
> I think I have you and Winny...er...Velocity whatever on my 3DS friend list.


 The World and Death Kun have the game also..


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I think I got them too.

When I first got my 3DS I added like 20 people on this board on my list.


----------



## Helix (Apr 17, 2012)

It is like every time I come in here everyone is bashing RE5.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Not like it's hard.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

"I like RE5, so I bought Revelations!"

That's like saying,

"I like herpes, so I bought a cat!"


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> "I like RE5, so I bought Revelations!"
> 
> That's like saying,
> 
> "I like herpes, so I bought a cat!"



Nope, its more like...

"I like crack, so I'm buying even more crack!"


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Awesome, Chaelius, eHav, Fluttershy, Furious George, masamune1, Mishudo, Semiotic Sacrilege, Sephiroth, ssjsuperman, Suigetsu, The Boss, The World, ZenGamr, ZERO PHOENIX, ~Juvia_lockser~



I said REmake was also the best.

RE4 I had more fun with because of all the action segments, but REmake legitimately scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> They won't reboot the series. They're going to focus more on biological warfare if the incident in China is anything to go by, so the series will gradually drift towards being a third person shooter like Gears of War or whatever with B.O.W.'s as the primary target practice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2012)

I want Resident Evil back


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

REvelations is a much better game than RE5 so I wonder if Esura is going to see it that way...


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> REvelations is a much better game than RE5 so I wonder if Esura is going to see it that way...



Definitely not.

I wish it was July.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> I wish it was July.


 I can't believe that you have yet to get a 3DS and Revelations.. Esura beat you.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I can't believe that you have yet to get a 3DS and Revelations.. Esura beat you.



I considered it as a birthday gift and such, but it just wasn't in the cards. Maybe one day... but probably no time in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I actually think Krory would enjoy the 3DS once it gets more varied games, since he never seems to have an opinion one way or the other about Nintendo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

I like Nintendo overall, I don't think there's anything about Nintendo that I've ever outright hated or was against except maybe an overabundance of Pokemon games.

I would like a 3DS and would definitely like to play REvelations. But like I said, it just... wasn't in the cards this time around.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> REvelations is a much better game than RE5 so I wonder if Esura is going to see it that way...



Depends on if I find it to be a better game.

Unlike those in the thread, I think very highly of RE5 in general. Funny that, considering when I bought it I didn't expect to like it since I never found any interest in any RE games prior (I can thank my bro for that). Exceeded my expectations and I ended up truly loving the game.

I logged about 100 or so hours in RE5...that's why I call it crack. I wish I enjoy REvelations half as much as I did RE5. That would be awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKRRv_xc_hI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

*New Resident Evil Game Coming To Nintendo 3DS?*



> Polish website MWRC is reporting that we will see a new Resident Evil title for the Nintendo 3DS later this year. The new game will be titled Resident Evil: Downfall and will take place between the events of Resident Evil 5 and Resident Evil 6. The player will control *Claire Redfield* who would witness the ?downfall? of humanity. The game was originally announced by reputable UK publication Digital Spy but the article has since been pulled.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

omg yes pek


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2012)

Three Resident Evil games for the 3DS? Oh, they do know how to spoil us.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2012)

I'd get that just for the fact that Jill, Chris or Len aren't the main characters.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Meh, if it's true they'll probably add Rebecca or someone stupid like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Meh, if it's true they'll probably add *Rebecca* or someone stupid like that.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Go away, Esua.

Stop trying to ruin the series even further.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

I would not mind, Claire vs Jessica...


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Depends on if I find it to be a better game.
> 
> Unlike those in the thread, I think very highly of RE5 in general. Funny that, considering when I bought it I didn't expect to like it since I never found any interest in any RE games prior (I can thank my bro for that). Exceeded my expectations and I ended up truly loving the game.
> 
> I logged about 100 or so hours in RE5...that's why I call it crack. I wish I enjoy REvelations half as much as I did RE5. That would be awesome.



Lol, I'm among the few who enjoyed RE5 as well.



Malvingt2 said:


> *New Resident Evil Game Coming To Nintendo 3DS?*



Another RE for the 3DS?! If it's anything like Revelations then day one buy for me. I LOVED Revelations.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

Jill is still awesome.

I was playing REvelations with the Japanese voices today and my god she has a badass, almost manly voice. 

In fact most of the characters have badass manly voices. 

EVEN CHRIS!


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Everyone sounds like Barry White in Japanese.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

I have yet to hear Leon in Japanese. He might have the faggiest bishie voice there is.

There's also Rebecca, she might have a voice that puts nails on chalkboards to shame.

Not that she doesn't already.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

No, Rebecca sounds like Barry White.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

So you're saying Rebecca either has a giant black ballsack or she's really Dr. Girlfriend? 

I'm leaning on the former. 

el oh el at the nerds who finally see her nude.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2012)

Why would anyone want to hear any Resident Evil character in Japanese?


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

1. There is no Barry

2. Because there's only so many Jill Sandwiches I can take.

And I don't want to writhe in any cages of torment nor globally saturate.


----------



## Falcon (May 8, 2012)

Is Resident Evil Zero any good? Looks kinda neat but maybe tedious too.

Wondering if it's worth the $20, or 10$ for the GC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Is Resident Evil Zero any good? Looks kinda neat but maybe tedious too.
> 
> Wondering if it's worth the $20, or 10$ for the GC.


 I loved RE0 go for it imo.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Why is Jill the hottest RE female in the series?

Why is that? Capcom never made a chick to surpass her. Jessica in Rev comes close though, although she is annoying as fuuuuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why is Jill the hottest RE female in the series?
> 
> Why is that? Capcom never made a chick to surpass her. Jessica in Rev comes close though, although *she is annoying as fuuuuck*.


 Just wait a little bit longer and you are going to love her.. She rocks.. Revelations brought to the table some great characters to the series..


----------



## blackbird (May 8, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Is Resident Evil Zero any good?



It won't ever be counted among the best in the series, but it's nevertheless the last remnant of the classic formula of static backgrounds, puzzles, ink ribbons, tiny inventories and battle tank controls. 
Every true fan owes it to themselves.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Just wait a little bit longer and you are going to love her.. She rocks.. Revelations brought to the table some great characters to the series..



She might not be to someone who thinks Sheva and Rebecca are the best things to happen to RE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

*Fans art*:
*Spoiler*: __ 












*Jill Project X Zone:*


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

So, nothing good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, nothing good.


 Oh? that hurt...


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

Maybe have some Claire next time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Resident Evil: Damnation - SDCC 2012 Trailer [HD]*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Y_WeDLhy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jul 14, 2012)

What the hell is _Ashley_ doing there?! *FILM. RUINED.*

Ohwait, but the two main characters of Resident Evil - Leon and Ada - are in it! HYPE!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am confused tho, BSAA sent Ada? wtf <_<


----------



## Velocity (Jul 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am confused tho, BSAA sent Ada? wtf <_<



That's obviously a lie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey look, Ada looks Asian again. Nifty.

That said, that was actually a pretty good trailer. The countdown really worked well.



Velocity said:


> That's obviously a lie.



Either Ada stopped caring about doing a good job as a spy or maybe she realized everyone in this franchise so god damn braindead, she could probably trick Chris into believing she's a man.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 15, 2012)

Yay Ashley!

I knew Capcom wouldn't let me down. Leon/Ashley is the only OTP of RE.

Well then and Brad/Nemesis.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

WHere is ashley? I didnt see her in that trailer


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> WHere is ashley? I didnt see her in that trailer



Her annoying voice is at the end.

My question is, if the Lickers move that fast and agile, how in the fuck is anyone killing these things? 

Oh right, Leon using his Matrix dodge at the end.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was thinking, RE0 Wii U remake can be great with the Wii U Pad...

Wii U Pad radar to point where did you drop your ammo, herb and weapons.. etc..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x5YJKGIi2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpwC5OFtC08[/YOUTUBE]

Leon doing his stuff..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVTdoGPFS34[/YOUTUBE]


Edit: Ada + Leon


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

*‘Wii U could let us make unique Resident Evil game’* 



> Resident Evil would find a great home on Wii U, Capcom has theorised. Take this one as the publisher purely thinking out loud, and not a confirmation, but *Resident Evil: Revelations director Koshi Nakanishi has discussed why he feels the console would be a good fit for the franchise.
> *
> Speaking with ONM, Nakanishi said, The Wii U certainly looks like it will enable creators to come up with all kinds of never-before-seen gameplay ideas. There are lots of things I’d like to try out on it.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2012)

Just fix us REmake 2, Capcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Capcom revises earnings forecast after Resident Evil 6 sales weaken, Monster Hunter 4 pushed to next fiscal year*




> Capcom is lowering its earnings forecast for the fiscal year ending March 31, 2013 because sales of Resident Evil 6 have weakened and Monster Hunter 4 has been pushed into the next fiscal year, which means the company is unlikely to meet its original forecast.
> 
> *The Japanese publisher had initially made a forecast of 105,000 million yen in net sales. This figure has been lowered by 11 percent to 93,500 million yen. Capcom said in a statement: "Sales of the major new title Resident Evil 6 were initially strong, but subsequently weakened. As a result, sales for this title are certain to fall short of the plan."*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1eO4e0jSnEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jan 17, 2013)

So does this series still suck or did Capcom announce a reboot with Meemat at the helm?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcwuJADBxGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALR9KPT6dDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 1, 2013)

That's awesome, good old Resident Evil 1, i need to replay that game one of this days.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2013)

that must have the price in the 80's

nowadays it would go for like 20-30 million


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpEuCwK3LZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------

